# Cartier Santos - new SIHH 2018 release - Incoming



## dantan

This is my first Cartier Watch. 

I just purchased it today. 

Its official release date is later this week. 

I am very happy with it.


----------



## soufiane

dantan said:


> This is my first Cartier Watch.
> 
> I just purchased it today.
> 
> Its official release date is later this week.
> 
> I am very happy with it.


Great watch congratulations wear it in good health

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBri

Oh no, you missed the thread about roman numerals being outdated, haha!

I love it. It looks great on your wrist and goes surprisingly well with casual attire. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## T1meout

Congratulations. Magnificent looking timepiece. May you get lost of enjoyment out of it. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## js1

Wow, just wow! Stunning piece. Congrats! I can't wait to see it in person - the large version.
What strap did you choose?


----------



## Tommywine0

Awesome watch, Dan.
Have to say I didn't really see this one coming for you! I knew you were thinking about the Drive UT & Polaris.
I've been traveling for the last few weeks, so feel a bit out "of the loop" WUS-wise.
Not that you need to cut open a vein, but what was it about the Santos that sealed it for you?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

js1 said:


> Wow, just wow! Stunning piece. Congrats! I can't wait to see it in person - the large version.
> What strap did you choose?


Mine is on bracelet.

It comes with a Cartier leather strap, as well.

Earlier tonight, I tried to install the deployment clasp to the leather strap but I failed.


----------



## dantan

You are right!

Those were a couple of Watches that I was looking at.

To be honest, I was not aware of this new Santos.

My regular Authorised Dealer sent me a text message with a photo of this Santos.

I decided that I should take a look at it.

When I looked at it, I immediately liked the small size.

When I tried it on, it fit my wrist perfectly.

It has got a lovely charm to it.

I also thought about how the Santos is - along with the Tank - the most iconic Cartier model.

I also thought about how I did not have a square Watch in my collection. I also did not have a Watch with Roman Numerals.

The Santos just felt right for me.



Tommywine0 said:


> Awesome watch, Dan.
> Have to say I didn't really see this one coming for you! I knew you were thinking about the Drive UT & Polaris.
> I've been traveling for the last few weeks, so feel a bit out "of the loop" WUS-wise.
> Not that you need to cut open a vein, but what was it about the Santos that sealed it for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js1

dantan said:


> Mine is on bracelet.
> 
> It comes with a Cartier leather strap, as well.
> 
> Earlier tonight, I tried to install the deployment clasp to the leather strap but I failed.


That would be my strap choice as well.

So changing the strap is as easy as they say - just not the clasp. LOL.


----------



## dantan

The instructions in the owner's manual are useless.



js1 said:


> That would be my strap choice as well.
> 
> So changing the strap is as easy as they say - just not the clasp. LOL.


----------



## js1

Hehe. 
Can you make a photo of the manual showing bracelet shortening?
They were saying it's going to be very easy. As easy as changing the straps?


----------



## Tommywine0

dantan said:


> You are right!
> 
> Those were a couple of Watches that I was looking at.
> 
> To be honest, I was not aware of this new Santos.
> 
> My regular Authorised Dealer sent me a text message with a photo of this Santos.
> 
> I decided that I should take a look at it.
> 
> When I looked at it, I immediately liked the small size.
> 
> When I tried it on, it fit my wrist perfectly.
> 
> It has got a lovely charm to it.
> 
> I also thought about how the Santos is - along with the Tank - the most iconic Cartier model.
> 
> I also thought about how I did not have a square Watch in my collection. I also did not have a Watch with Roman Numerals.
> 
> The Santos just felt right for me.


I think it's a great looking watch, and the size does looks perfect for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

The removing and fitting of the bracelet and strap are really easy, but I just cannot understand the instructions for installing the deployment clasp.

In the background of this photo are the two pages of the owner's manual to explain this.

I spent 40 minutes trying but gave up.



js1 said:


> Hehe.
> Can you make a photo of the manual showing bracelet shortening?
> They were saying it's going to be very easy. As easy as changing the straps?


----------



## Keaman

I totally missed this thread, I need to get out (read) more!
Congrats Dan, and welcome to Cartier world. I was a huge fan from the first one I owned, they are extremely beautiful, and immense quality.
The Santos is legendary, I aspire to own one one day.
My Roadster says hi!


----------



## Hosea

Congrats Dan. I think you are the first in the forum who got this beauty. Wear it in best health.
I like the two tone but need to try which size is better on my wrist. The medium look nice but because of the large bezel, the dial opening look a bit too small.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

Your Cartier Roadster looks really cool!



Keaman said:


> I totally missed this thread, I need to get out (read) more!
> Congrats Dan, and welcome to Cartier world. I was a huge fan from the first one I owned, they are extremely beautiful, and immense quality.
> The Santos is legendary, I aspire to own one one day.
> My Roadster says hi!


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

Yes; the dial itself is rather small.

I do really like it but I can understand if some may find the dial itself too small for their liking.



Hosea said:


> Congrats Dan. I think you are the first in the forum who got this beauty. Wear it in best health.
> I like the two tone but need to try which size is better on my wrist. The medium look nice but because of the large bezel, the dial opening look a bit too small.


----------



## Hands90

Horrible... 

No really it's a classic beauty. I never liked it until this release. It's truly a fantastic piece. 
Great photos!


----------



## Keaman

Hopefully you've figured it out by now Dan, but the deployant should be the same as every other Cartier, including my Roadster's. You just feed the end of each strap through and fold it back. It's a funny system, how it folds like that, and you'd think it would create a major pressure point for the strap to weaken. But my old Roadster strap is holding up just fine. In fact it's the most supple yet tough OEM strap I've owned.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

I gave up and sent a text message to my Authorised Dealer who said to just bring it in and they will fit it for me. 

I am absolutely hopeless with things like that.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

dantan said:


> The instructions in the owner's manual are useless.


A beautiful timepiece. Enjoy your new watch! By the way, there is a nice video on the Cartier website that illustrates how to install the clasp.


----------



## Keaman

Let us know how it goes, and post more pics of that amazing Santos please, we can never get enough |>


----------



## dantan

Heading out the door now. 

It is Santos time again!


----------



## dantan

I got my Authorised Dealer to fit the clasp for me.


----------



## Pun

I don’t know what will now happen to me; after I followed your steps and bought Railmaster last month!!


----------



## dantan

Oh wow; what I have done to you?!


----------



## gogeo

That's beautiful...enjoy it.


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Oh wow; what I have done to you?!


I think lately I'm quite impressed with your recent purchases. Otherwise too your collection is impressive indeed. 
I already have two watches that we both own and love; mk1 Explorer 214270 and LE Railmaster!!


----------



## Keaman

Thanks for the additional pics, beautiful!
I have to say, I'm a huge bracelet fan, but that watch looks perfectly at home on that strap, and that's how I would wear it.
Maybe I would change my mind in person, as I really love bracelets, but damn it looks good on that strap!
Great thing about the Cartier quick change system, you can change in 2 seconds flat. I really enjoy the feature on my Roadster.
Enjoy that watch, I think it should be a keeper.


----------



## trueblueswiss

Great choice Dan lovely watch that suits your wrist perfectly.

How did you get one before launch date? Also did you get to choose your leather strap?

Well done on anther fantastic watch in your collection.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

My Authorised Dealer sent me a text message as soon as they got one of these in and thought that it might be a Watch that I might like.

The leather strap cannot be chosen; this leather strap comes standard with this Watch if this Watch is purchased on bracelet.

I went to try it on a few days later (it was not on display because the official release date was not here yet) and bought it but they couldn't do a proper sales tax invoice for me yet but provided me with a sales order for it.

I was as surprised as any that Western Australia would have such a new SIHH release before most other places!



trueblueswiss said:


> Great choice Dan lovely watch that suits your wrist perfectly.
> 
> How did you get one before launch date? Also did you get to choose your leather strap?
> 
> Well done on anther fantastic watch in your collection.


----------



## mpalmer

Your Santos looks great! Congrats!


----------



## dantan

Thank you, everyone!

I can report that the accuracy of my Cartier Santos is amazing.

In the last three days, it's been:

+2 seconds
+2 seconds
- 1 second

This in-house manufacture movement, the 1847 MC (presumably Manufacture Cartier), appears to be a really accurate movement.


----------



## catlike

dantan said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> I can report that the accuracy of my Cartier Santos is amazing.
> 
> In the last three days, it's been:
> 
> +2 seconds
> +2 seconds
> - 1 second
> 
> This in-house manufacture movement, the 1847 MC (presumably Manufacture Cartier), appears to be a really accurate movement.


Excellent!

I am set on adding a square or rectangular watch to my collection and it also being an iconic Cartier is my preference at this stage. I'm not pulling the trigger yet as I intend to flip a couple of watches in my current collection to fund.

I'm really interested on just how that highly polished bezel turns out for you in the long run as my two choices at this stage would be this new Santos (39mm), which I have tried on and loved how it fit.....or the Tank Anglaise, which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## aaroniusl

Congrats Dan on the NWA! This piece suits your wrist perfectly and is definitely one of the most iconic watches around. The medium size to me is perfect with no date, vintage sizing and the extremely comfortable bracelet and calf strap. The easy strap change feature is a god send as well.

i bought my piece last Thursday on launch day and couldn’t be happier. This is also my first square piece and I think our sentiment is quite similar for this piece. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## aaroniusl

Totally agree with Dan. The accuracy of the new Santos is really amazing. My own observation for the past 3 days mirrors Dan's observation. I am quite surprised as the previous Cartier I owned was the Cartier Drive and the 1904MC which is supposed to be higher end is nowhere as accurate.



dantan said:


> Thank you, everyone!
> 
> I can report that the accuracy of my Cartier Santos is amazing.
> 
> In the last three days, it's been:
> 
> +2 seconds
> +2 seconds
> - 1 second
> 
> This in-house manufacture movement, the 1847 MC (presumably Manufacture Cartier), appears to be a really accurate movement.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

Congratulations on yours, as well!

Pictures, please!

I tried to figure out what "NWA" stands for. Is it New Watch Acquisition?



aaroniusl said:


> Congrats Dan on the NWA! This piece suits your wrist perfectly and is definitely one of the most iconic watches around. The medium size to me is perfect with no date, vintage sizing and the extremely comfortable bracelet and calf strap. The easy strap change feature is a god send as well.
> 
> i bought my piece last Thursday on launch day and couldn't be happier. This is also my first square piece and I think our sentiment is quite similar for this piece. Wear yours in good health!


----------



## aaroniusl

NWA can stands for either New Watch Acquisition, New Watch Addition or New Watch Alert. It is used quite widely in Singapore when WIS post their new watches or when we congratulate the new owners.

Here are some pics. I am loving it!

Edit: Can someone teach me how to post/embed the actual pics here rather than the links?

https://www.flickr.com/gp/aaronius80/4PZ1Za

https://www.flickr.com/gp/aaronius80/8oP42C

https://www.flickr.com/gp/aaronius80/V7Q303



dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Congratulations on yours, as well!
> 
> Pictures, please!
> 
> I tried to figure out what "NWA" stands for. Is it New Watch Acquisition?


----------



## dantan

Lovely!

Regarding attaching photos, if the photos are on your computer, click on "Go Advanced", and then you will have to upload pictures from the correct location.

It is not the easiest process.

It took me a while to finally figure it out years ago.


----------



## dantan

Do you mean one of these?



catlike said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I am set on adding a square or rectangular watch to my collection and it also being an iconic Cartier is my preference at this stage. I'm not pulling the trigger yet as I intend to flip a couple of watches in my current collection to fund.
> 
> I'm really interested on just how that highly polished bezel turns out for you in the long run as my two choices at this stage would be this new Santos (39mm), which I have tried on and loved how it fit.....or the Tank Anglaise, which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Covenant

Congrats Dan! I'm also very interested in the new Santos. Great choice!

Tibit of trivia: the 1847 MC calibre is so named after the founding year of Cartier.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

Thanks also for that bit of trivia.

I had no idea!

To be honest, I am not very familiar with Cartier as a whole.

However, after purchasing this Watch, I am more interested in knowing more about Cartier.



Covenant said:


> Congrats Dan! I'm also very interested in the new Santos. Great choice!
> 
> Tibit of trivia: the 1847 MC calibre is so named after the founding year of Cartier.


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> To be honest, I am not very familiar with Cartier as a whole.
> 
> However, after purchasing this Watch, I am more interested in knowing more about Cartier.


There's a ton of interesting history at Cartier, especially around the Santos which was arguably the first purpose-designed wristwatch in the world. Previous "wristwatches" were really pocket watch calibers attached to straps. It was invented at the request of an aviation pioneer Alberto Santos-Dumont, making it also the first true pilot's watch. Hard to beat that from a horological interest perspective, and with the slimmer case and workhorse-grade manufacture movement it's worth every penny of its asking price IMO.


----------



## rileynp

dantan said:


> I got my Authorised Dealer to fit the clasp for me.


Great looking watch, congratulations on being one of the first! A small thing though- if it is designed like all other double-adjustable deployant clasps, I think the fitment of the 12-side strap to the clasp needs a little more work- both body and tail are currently flowing above the tabs of the clasp in your photos, but they should be below the tabs (which will allow you to see the full "C" shape of the visible portion of the buckle). More importantly, this will provide a more flush fit against your wrist, and ensure the locking of the strap to the clasp is secure. Might want to stop back in and compare with other models that have your buckle design, if the instruction manual isn't giving satisfaction. I checked online and their current quick directions on your model shown there leave a little to be desired, showing a single adjustable deployant design instead of the double-adjustable you actually have. I can see why you had problems with it!


----------



## dantan

Thanks for the little history!

I also agree that its heritage cannot be argued against, plus, the price certainly is reasonable.



Covenant said:


> There's a ton of interesting history at Cartier, especially around the Santos which was arguably the first purpose-designed wristwatch in the world. Previous "wristwatches" were really pocket watch calibers attached to straps. It was invented at the request of an aviation pioneer Alberto Santos-Dumont, making it also the first true pilot's watch. Hard to beat that from a horological interest perspective, and with the slimmer case and workhorse-grade manufacture movement it's worth every penny of its asking price IMO.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

And thank you for bringing that to my attention.

I did think that it is a little bulky the way that the leather strap is done, and it is surprising that Cartier would design a strap and clasp this way.

I shall bring it back to my Authorised Dealer sometime to rectify it!



rileynp said:


> Great looking watch, congratulations on being one of the first! A small thing though- if it is designed like all other double-adjustable deployant clasps, I think the fitment of the 12-side strap to the clasp needs a little more work- both body and tail are currently flowing above the tabs of the clasp in your photos, but they should be below the tabs (which will allow you to see the full "C" shape of the visible portion of the buckle). More importantly, this will provide a more flush fit against your wrist, and ensure the locking of the strap to the clasp is secure. Might want to stop back in and compare with other models that have your buckle design, if the instruction manual isn't giving satisfaction. I checked online and their current quick directions on your model shown there leave a little to be desired, showing a single adjustable deployant design instead of the double-adjustable you actually have. I can see why you had problems with it!


----------



## Keaman

rileynp said:


> Great looking watch, congratulations on being one of the first! A small thing though- if it is designed like all other double-adjustable deployant clasps, I think the fitment of the 12-side strap to the clasp needs a little more work- both body and tail are currently flowing above the tabs of the clasp in your photos, but they should be below the tabs (which will allow you to see the full "C" shape of the visible portion of the buckle). More importantly, this will provide a more flush fit against your wrist, and ensure the locking of the strap to the clasp is secure. Might want to stop back in and compare with other models that have your buckle design, if the instruction manual isn't giving satisfaction. I checked online and their current quick directions on your model shown there leave a little to be desired, showing a single adjustable deployant design instead of the double-adjustable you actually have. I can see why you had problems with it!


Well spotted!
I should have realised upon seeing the pics, and comparing to my own clasp also. You need to be able to "see the C" of the clasp |>


----------



## Shanghaied

Congrats Dan, it is a stunning piece. I was waiting for someone for post the 2018 SIHH Santos. It's in my radar albeit not immediately (the other being the 2017 SIHH JLC sector dial). I like the bracelet better, but hey, that's just my personal preference. With a few exceptions if a watch came in custom strap or bracelet I would swap it with OEM - usually Hirsch - strap. With the Santos I have no idea what works!


----------



## dantan

Would you happen to have a photo of what it should look like, so that when I go to my Authorised Dealer tomorrow, I can show them what it should look like?

Thank you.



rileynp said:


> Great looking watch, congratulations on being one of the first! A small thing though- if it is designed like all other double-adjustable deployant clasps, I think the fitment of the 12-side strap to the clasp needs a little more work- both body and tail are currently flowing above the tabs of the clasp in your photos, but they should be below the tabs (which will allow you to see the full "C" shape of the visible portion of the buckle). More importantly, this will provide a more flush fit against your wrist, and ensure the locking of the strap to the clasp is secure. Might want to stop back in and compare with other models that have your buckle design, if the instruction manual isn't giving satisfaction. I checked online and their current quick directions on your model shown there leave a little to be desired, showing a single adjustable deployant design instead of the double-adjustable you actually have. I can see why you had problems with it!


----------



## Keaman

Hey Dan. Hope this helps.

Clasp open...










Clasp closed...


----------



## dantan

Thank you very much!


----------



## mui.richard

Wow I totally missed this thread! Congrats Dan that's a LOVELY watch, and I'll bet anything it looks even more gorgeous in the metal!

The casework and designs on Cartiers is just something else! 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Thank you, Richard!

I am very happy with it. 

The fit and finish are superb. 

My only complaint is the super shiny highly polished bezel that is so easy to scratch.


----------



## Keaman

That just adds patina Dan - embrace it! :-!


----------



## rileynp

dantan said:


> Would you happen to have a photo of what it should look like, so that when I go to my Authorised Dealer tomorrow, I can show them what it should look like?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Dan,

I don't want to step on your dealer's toes, so keep in mind that this might be a new clasp that I'm not familiar with.

Expanding on Keaman's pics, here is a step-by-step of sorts if you indeed have a traditional double adjustable deployant design.

First, you'll feed the tip of the strap between the two green lines from the top of the clasp:


Here is a side view after you've started the strap through:



Pull through to the desired length:



























Then fold the outer length of the strap under one tab of the "C" clasp:

And then finish with the other side under the other tab. Pull taut so that the clasp can close properly:

And finally a side view of the completed job:


Good luck,
Noah


----------



## Baxxxton

can you maybe do a size comparison foto of the santos vs. the railmaster vs. the oyster perpetual?


----------



## dantan

Fixed!

Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## dantan

Just for you!


Baxxxton said:


> can you maybe do a size comparison foto of the santos vs. the railmaster vs. the oyster perpetual?


----------



## Keaman

Knew you wouldn't disappoint Dan, thanks for the comparison pic, I was going to second the request 
What a perfect trio those three are!!


----------



## dantan

Thank you very much, Noah!



rileynp said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I don't want to step on your dealer's toes, so keep in mind that this might be a new clasp that I'm not familiar with.
> 
> Expanding on Keaman's pics, here is a step-by-step of sorts if you indeed have a traditional double adjustable deployant design.
> 
> First, you'll feed the tip of the strap between the two green lines from the top of the clasp:
> 
> 
> Here is a side view after you've started the strap through:
> 
> 
> 
> Pull through to the desired length:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then fold the outer length of the strap under one tab of the "C" clasp:
> 
> And then finish with the other side under the other tab. Pull taut so that the clasp can close properly:
> 
> And finally a side view of the completed job:
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> Noah


----------



## vincentle7914

sorry can i know your watch is small size 35mm or medium size 39mm thank you so much


----------



## dantan

Hi Vincent, it is the 35mm version which Cartier classifies as Medium. 

It is smaller than it looks in my photos.


----------



## rileynp

dantan said:


> Thank you very much, Noah!


You're very welcome! And I feel better now that we can "see the 'C' "!


----------



## Baxxxton

thanks a lot for the comparison pic, dantan!
what an awesome collection you got ... 
do you think the medium model will work as an every day watch for a 16cm wrist?
I only got an omega seamaster black ceramic now, and want to add the santos as my second "for everything" watch


----------



## danstillwood

The Santos seems, on the face of it, quite an interesting option as a “sporty” looking option, and is well worth a look, it looks great on your wrist. Congrats.


----------



## danstillwood

The Santos seems, on the face of it, quite an interesting option as a “sporty” looking option, and is well worth a look, it looks great on your wrist. Congrats.


----------



## dantan

Thank you for the kind words!

My wrist is 6.4 inches in size, which is 16cm.

I believe that this Santos model could be a good Watch "for everything".

Its water resistance of 100m means it's versatile enough for most activities.

In some ways, I feel that it is a fairly dressy Watch but it actually looks good complementing casual clothes.



Baxxxton said:


> thanks a lot for the comparison pic, dantan!
> what an awesome collection you got ...
> do you think the medium model will work as an every day watch for a 16cm wrist?
> I only got an omega seamaster black ceramic now, and want to add the santos as my second "for everything" watch


----------



## Pointer

I tested the large model today and noticed that the crown is off center (too close to the wrist), is it the same on your medium version?


----------



## Pointer

On my 18,5 cm wrist


----------



## dantan

No; not on my Medium model.



Pointer said:


> I tested the large model today and noticed that the crown is off center (too close to the wrist), is it the same on your medium version?


----------



## Bear1845

They look very good on both of y'all. Congratulations. My mom gave dad a 2-tone Santos back in the late 70's for a wedding present. He passed it on to me a few years ago then a burglar snagged it. Anyways, I've always had the desire to get another one. His Santos was definitely small by today's standards even though I never thought it looked small on him and he's 6-3 with a large frame. I'm a lean 6-3 but with a medium frame and a 7" wrist. I'm just not sure if I'd prefer this attractive new version and what size would look better on me, the M or the L. Im also looking at the Santos Galbee XL version. Not sure at all about the Santos 100 as I prefer having the bracelet option. Anyways, I'm trying to convince myself to wait until retirement!


----------



## Pun

Bear1845 said:


> They look very good on both of y'all. Congratulations. My mom gave dad a 2-tone Santos back in the late 70's for a wedding present. He passed it on to me a few years ago then a burglar snagged it. Anyways, I've always had the desire to get another one. His Santos was definitely small by today's standards even though I never thought it looked small on him and he's 6-3 with a large frame. I'm a lean 6-3 but with a medium frame and a 7" wrist. I'm just not sure if I'd prefer this attractive new version and what size would look better on me, the M or the L. Im also looking at the Santos Galbee XL version. Not sure at all about the Santos 100 as I prefer having the bracelet option. Anyways, I'm trying to convince myself to wait until retirement!


My wrist size is 7" and I intend to buy M Santos. I know that'll look good on my wrist and recent trend is also again towards smaller watches than the larger ones. 
Personally I like a watch that fits easily on wrist without occupying the entire space.


----------



## Pointer

This is what i meant, the crown is not centered between the crown guard. I'm glad it's hard to notice when the watch is on the wrist. Pic from Hodinkee "review"


----------



## Bear1845

Looks normal to me. These pics are the 360 degree from Cartiers website. Left is the L and right is the M size.


----------



## denmanproject

Congrats on a beautiful watch! glad you got the strap sorted out

My Calibre says hi


----------



## dantan

The Hodinkee review was released earlier today for this Watch.

I am glad that Stephen Pulvirent mentioned about how easily that super high polish bezel scratches.

The Watch that he had on his wrist for a week looks so badly scratched-up.

Mine is not quite as bad and I have had mine for just over two weeks.

I do hate scratches but it is what it is.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/cartier-santos-review


----------



## Covenant

Interesting he mentioned the use of nickel-phosphorous in the Calibre 1874 for its anti-magnetic properties, and a "paramagnetic alloy" cover inside the case. I wonder if that means the escapement is nickel-phosphorous (since I don't think I've ever heard of that being used for a hairspring) and it also has a Faraday cage?

I dropped by my local Cartier boutique today to ask clarification (I feel sorry for the girl who had to serve me) and was told I'd be emailed more info once they'd clarified with their watchmaker. I also want to find out if this calibre has bi-directional winding, and how efficient the winding mechanism is. Dan, have you found you've had to hand-wind yours often, or does the rotor do a pretty good job?


----------



## dantan

Hi Covenant,
I wish that Cartier did a much better job, explaining their movement and materials used.

I doubt that it would have a Faraday Cage, mainly because of its thinness (8.83mm).

If you do find out, I would be keen to find out.

I assume that this movement does have bi-directional winding, especially after seeing what the movement supposedly looks like.

Don't worry about the winding!

Even with minimal (hand)winding (in order to start up the Watch, and not that much wrist movement, it kept over 40 hours of power reserve.


----------



## catlike

I have to admit that the scratch magnet bezel concerns me. It wouldn't worry me on a lot of my more casual watches but on a piece at this price that would be in the dressy part of my collection, I think it would more than annoy me.

The photo in the Hodinkee article after a week on the wrist is alarming.


----------



## Covenant

catlike said:


> I have to admit that the scratch magnet bezel concerns me. It wouldn't worry me on a lot of my more casual watches but on a piece at this price that would be in the dressy part of my collection, I think it would more than annoy me.
> 
> The photo in the Hodinkee article after a week on the wrist is alarming.


The watch that Stephen reviewed was likely a demo unit that Cartier have been trotting out to media events since the product launched - it's entirely possible those scratches were made before he even got his hands on it. Besides, unless you go for a Rado DiaStar or something made entirely of ceramic, your watch will scratch. There's no getting around that, and while scratches might be more visible on a polished bezel than a brushed one, the beauty of steel is you can always get the scratches buffed out during a service if needed.

I tried on the medium in two-tone while I was at Cartier the other day, and those curves are starting to haunt my dreams...


----------



## RobbyCC

Pointer said:


> This is what i meant, the crown is not centered between the crown guard. I'm glad it's hard to notice when the watch is on the wrist. Pic from Hodinkee "review"


I just bought a Medium model today, and I see what you mean by "not centered". Here's my take after careful repeated examination. The winding crown is a hexagon. When a flat is pointed up parallel to the dial, as it is in the Cartier photos, the crown is equidistant from the guards. The *slightest* movement away from dead straight introduces parallax in which the crown appears to favor one side. If the crown is rotated slightly, such that a point is facing up, one guard will be facing a flat and the other a point, such that it appears that one side is closer. It may actually be closer on the point side. If the crown were round you'd not see this effect at all. So this very real effect is mainly due to the hexagonal crown.


----------



## dantan

Congratulations RobbyCC, on your new Cartier Santos!

Pictures please!


----------



## RookiePhil

Stunning! What a home run by Cartier. My next watch after the Doxa Poseidon for sure! Love the looks, love that you could wear it with jeans and t as well as in a suit, love the smart-link technology! Well done, Cartier, well done!
Now which one to get? So far, it's medium SS over medium silver/gold over large SS. That changes from moment to moment though! 

Dan you must be my twin because I have many of the same watches in your list! LOL My current regular wear being the Milgauss Z-blue.


----------



## dantan

Hi Phil,
The Cartier Santos is surprisingly versatile!

I can understand the appeal of the Steel and Gold Medium Santos. 

You cannot go wrong either way!

I wore my Milgauss Z-Blue most of today!


----------



## RookiePhil

dantan said:


> Hi Phil,
> The Cartier Santos is surprisingly versatile!
> 
> I can understand the appeal of the Steel and Gold Medium Santos.
> 
> You cannot go wrong either way!
> 
> I wore my Milgauss Z-Blue most of today!


I love my Milgauss Z-blue!! It is so unique.


----------



## richn

Gorgeous piece, enjoy it!


----------



## Bear1845

I went with a two-tone Galbee XL. Perfect size for me. Mom gave Dad the 1980's version over 40 yrs ago as a wedding gift. I loved it. Long story short...he passed it on to me then a short time later our home was burglarized and it was taken. Sad. Even though I never thought about the size of dads watch as small back then, I do now. He's 6-3 and it didn't look small on him though. I'm 6-3 also.


----------



## dantan

In the last four days, my Cartier Santos is on under +4 seconds in total!

Amazing accuracy for a mechanical timepiece.


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> In the last four days, my Cartier Santos is on under +4 seconds in total!
> 
> Amazing accuracy for a mechanical timepiece.


Yes that's really great accomplishment for a Cartier watch. You don't expect or get that good accuracy in the major brands known for their quality movements like Jaeger-LeCoultre, Vacheron Constantin and Bréguet etc. etc.


----------



## dantan

It is on approximately +7 seconds now, over the last 5 days.



Pun said:


> Yes that's really great accomplishment for a Cartier watch. You don't expect or get that good accuracy in the major brands known for their quality movements like Jaeger-LeCoultre, Vacheron Constantin and Bréguet etc. etc.


----------



## dantan

It is on approximately +7 seconds now, over the last 5 days.

Especially considering that Cartier does not even make any COSC or METAS boasts about accuracy.

They do not even make much boast about the in-house movement of this Watch on their web-site.

It is more accurate than most if not all my Rolexes and more accurate than my Omega Railmaster LE (METAS-certified).



Pun said:


> Yes that's really great accomplishment for a Cartier watch. You don't expect or get that good accuracy in the major brands known for their quality movements like Jaeger-LeCoultre, Vacheron Constantin and Bréguet etc. etc.


----------



## Shanghaied

Every time I see a picture of a two-tone Cartier it reinforces my desire for a TT Santos. And that is besides the comments about the SS Santos' polished bezel being a 'scratch magnet'. Well done, Bear1845 and wear your watch in good health. Sorry to hear about the burglary, though.


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> It is on approximately +7 seconds now, over the last 5 days.
> 
> Especially considering that Cartier does not even make any COSC or METAS boasts about accuracy.
> 
> They do not even make much boast about the in-house movement of this Watch on their web-site.
> 
> It is more accurate than most if not all my Rolexes and more accurate than my Omega Railmaster LE (METAS-certified).
> 
> 
> 
> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's really great accomplishment for a Cartier watch. You don't expect or get that good accuracy in the major brands known for their quality movements like Jaeger-LeCoultre, Vacheron Constantin and Bréguet etc. etc.
Click to expand...

My Railmaster LE is running +4 seconds per day! And my Rolex Explorer 214270 normally runs +2-3 seconds per day.

We have to check with other members who have this watch to authenticate results like yours, otherwise yours will be taken as a lucky owner with a perfectly adjusted watch that has not much to do with the movement per se. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dantan

My Railmaster LE also runs approximately +4 seconds per day.

My Rolex Explorer is around +3 seconds per day.

Only my Rolex Submariner at around +1 to +2 seconds per day can rival my Cartier Santos.

Perhaps I am very fortunate (for once) with the accuracy of my Santos.

Unfortunately, it does not appear as though Cartier is very popular around these traps.

I would be keen to hear what other Members have to say.

Let me just now have a check of the accuracy of my Santos (which I have been wearing daily since Saturday):

+7 seconds!

So, it has not deviated at all in the last 24 hours.



Pun said:


> My Railmaster LE is running +4 seconds per day! And my Rolex Explorer 214270 normally runs +2-3 seconds per day.
> 
> We have to check with other members who have this watch to authenticate results like yours, otherwise yours will be taken as a lucky owner with a perfectly adjusted watch that has not much to do with the movement per se. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Covenant

Thanks for the reports on accuracy Dan, we need more data on the Santos (since Cartier's website is always sadly lacking in hard specifications). How's the winding efficiency been? Have you had to manually wind it at all while wearing it this week?


----------



## dantan

I have not had to wind my Cartier Santos at all. 

I have been wearing it to Work, and I am mainly a desk diver.


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> I have not had to wind my Cartier Santos at all.
> 
> I have been wearing it to Work, and I am mainly a desk diver.


Couldn't you have said "I have to wind it every other day, the rotor barely works at all"? That would have been much more friendly on my wallet


----------



## dantan

I could have but I do enjoy enabling fellow WUS Members to purchase new Watches!

It’s at +8 seconds over the past 7 days!


----------



## Emg66

dantan said:


> Just for you!


All good looking


----------



## dantan

A quick update on the accuracy of my Cartier Santos.

In the last 9 days, it is on +11 seconds now.

I had not worn it for about 36 hours before putting it on for Work this morning.

I did not have to wind it.


----------



## RobbyCC

dantan said:


> A quick update on the accuracy of my Cartier Santos.
> 
> In the last 9 days, it is on +11 seconds now.
> 
> I had not worn it for about 36 hours before putting it on for Work this morning.
> 
> I did not have to wind it.


There is a reason why the watch is so accurate, the movement is exceptional. This is performance on a timer, face up:










That's textbook excellence. Put a Miyota 9015 or a Seiko NH35A and it will look nothing like that trace, the beat error here is so low the two traces are virtually superimposed. I was very impressed compared to many other movements I've looked at.


----------



## dantan

Thank you!

Do you own one of these Watches, or have you got access to one of these Watches or movements in order to time it?


----------



## Covenant

RobbyCC said:


> There is a reason why the watch is so accurate, the movement is exceptional.


I would be very, very interested in getting timegrapher performance across all 6 positions for the Santos, similar to what Purple Hayz did with his Tudor/Omega/Grand Seiko testing:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/new-tudor-movement-vs-omega-grand-seiko-winner-4556551.html


----------



## galavanter

I came across the Hodinkee review a few weeks ago. That's a very attractive watch, and the history is appealing too. Today I thought of it again, and decided to come to WUS to read some more about it. I love blued steel hands, and I am glad Richemont did not abandon them as they did on the blue sub-second hand of the Panerai 1392. Blasphemy, but I posted a rant before! Please don't let it be plastic! Most watch reviewers, all somewhat reliant on a good relationship with the manufacturers, seem to ignore this...

My IWC UTC bracelet has the push button removable links. I'm sure that is how Panerai "developed" their push button system on the lugs. Now Cartier has come up with a nifty system as well. All are Richemont owned brands. 

I do wish Cartier did not put their name on cologne; it came up in some search results...


----------



## dantan

Another +1 second in the last 24 hours.


----------



## RobbyCC

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you own one of these Watches, or have you got access to one of these Watches or movements in order to time it?


From the last page...


dantan said:


> Congratulations RobbyCC, on your new Cartier Santos!
> 
> Pictures please!


(also read my sig)


----------



## RobbyCC

Covenant said:


> I would be very, very interested in getting timegrapher performance across all 6 positions for the Santos, similar to what Purple Hayz did with his Tudor/Omega/Grand Seiko testing:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/new-tudor-movement-vs-omega-grand-seiko-winner-4556551.html


I have no interest in providing that level of detail, but I will share my summary table:









My methodology is this:
For each position tested, watch fully wound.
Time 0 is just that, what are the first 4 readings, how quickly the watch settles.
Minutes is at the 5 minute mark. If T0 is excessive or strange, does the watch settle after a short while?
Hours is generally 1 hour, but could be more. Is there a deviation from 5 minutes?
Overnight is at least an 8 hour stint. As the power bleeds off, is there any significant change?
Then I repeat F up to see if it's consistent.

The > indicates a distinct movement towards a different result.

I'm still in the middle of the 5-3-2018 as-worn test while storing overnight F up, and as of 5-14 it's at ~ +2s/day. That's excellent.


----------



## erdnase

How many smart links can be removed from the new Santos bracelet.


----------



## RobbyCC

erdnase said:


> How many smart links can be removed from the new Santos bracelet.


5 on the Medium, all are on the same (6pm) side. Either side is identical with 13 links and could go on either side, but the I like the larger tabbed side of the butterfly at 12pm.


----------



## dantan

+17 seconds in the last 11 days.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Hi dantan, sorry to be a latecomer to this thread but I am curious how the polished bezel is doing in terms of scratches so far. My dad and I currently are looking seriously at getting him the large steel one as a retirement gift. I think it’s down to a choice between that one and a Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme, and I think he’s leaning toward the Santos after trying it on last week. Congratulations on your purchase and thanks for sharing updates on its performance!


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Argh, sorry, double-posted. Darn iPad...


----------



## Covenant

Lunar Vollkalender said:


> My dad and I currently are looking seriously at getting him the large steel one as a retirement gift. I think it's down to a choice between that one and a Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme, and I think he's leaning toward the Santos after trying it on last week.


Your dad has great taste in watches  Both are excellent and timeless.


----------



## dantan

Lunar Vollkalender said:


> Hi dantan, sorry to be a latecomer to this thread but I am curious how the polished bezel is doing in terms of scratches so far. My dad and I currently are looking seriously at getting him the large steel one as a retirement gift. I think it's down to a choice between that one and a Jaquet Droz Grande Seconde Quantieme, and I think he's leaning toward the Santos after trying it on last week. Congratulations on your purchase and thanks for sharing updates on its performance!


Hi Lunar,
This is the first day in nearly 2 weeks that I have not worn my Cartier Santos.

Believe it or now, since the initial scratches on the super high polish bezel, I have not added many more scratches at all.

Even though I absolutely detest scratches, very strangely, I am not too bothered about them anymore.

It is a really fantastic Watch.

It is very comfortable, elegant, a little sporty, and really accurate.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

dantan said:


> Hi Lunar,
> This is the first day in nearly 2 weeks that I have not worn my Cartier Santos.
> 
> Believe it or now, since the initial scratches on the super high polish bezel, I have not added many more scratches at all.
> 
> Even though I absolutely detest scratches, very strangely, I am not too bothered about them anymore.
> 
> It is a really fantastic Watch.
> 
> It is very comfortable, elegant, a little sporty, and really accurate.


That's great to hear. Thanks again for fostering such a great discussion about a very exciting new model!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

+20 seconds over the last 17 days.


----------



## yesnaya

Hey Dan,

I'm considering this piece as well. My only question is the size. How does it wear compared to your sub for example? Significantly smaller? I'm afraid the M might be a tad too small, and the L a tad too big. I've got a speedy pro and that's about as big as I can go. I also have a daytona C and i wouldn't want anything smaller than that... Daytona C is definitely at the bottom of the sweet spot in terms of size.

Thanks!


----------



## dantan

Hi yesnaya,
My wrist is small at 6.4 inches.

My Submariner wears a lot larger than my Santos Medium Size.

Technically, the Santos Medium Size is 35.1mm, but because of its shape, it wears larger, but I would still say that it wears more like a 36mm or a 37mm round Watch.

It is a small Watch.

I am getting used to smaller Watches these days and really loving smaller Watches.

I also have a Speedmaster Professional.

The Santos wears a lot smaller than my Speedy Pro.

The Santos Medium Size would definitely wear smaller than your Daytona Ceramic.

If you are able to, I would seriously suggest to try one out.

It is a superb Watch.

Super comfortable and wraps around the wrist nicely.


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Hi yesnaya,
> My wrist is small at 6.4 inches.
> 
> My Submariner wears a lot larger than my Santos Medium Size.
> 
> Technically, the Santos Medium Size is 35.1mm, but because of its shape, it wears larger, but I would still say that it wears more like a 36mm or a 37mm round Watch.
> 
> It is a small Watch.
> 
> I am getting used to smaller Watches these days and really loving smaller Watches.
> 
> I also have a Speedmaster Professional.
> 
> The Santos wears a lot smaller than my Speedy Pro.
> 
> The Santos Medium Size would definitely wear smaller than your Daytona Ceramic.
> 
> If you are able to, I would seriously suggest to try one out.
> 
> It is a superb Watch.
> 
> Super comfortable and wraps around the wrist nicely.


Dan I've already bought 2 watches this year and we're only in the fifth month. Now your regular posts here gradually committing me to this fabulous piece as well. I don't know what to do....

I think the only way out is to avoid your posts here if I've to stop further purchases.


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> Dan I've already bought 2 watches this year and we're only in the fifth month. Now your regular posts here gradually committing me to this fabulous piece as well. I don't know what to do....
> 
> I think the only way out is to avoid your posts here if I've to stop further purchases.


I nearly purchased a second Watch this year, two days ago.

Scary stuff!


----------



## watchmatician

dantan said:


> I nearly purchased a second Watch this year, two days ago.
> 
> Scary stuff!


What watch was that?

I've got three so far this year...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> What watch was that?
> 
> I've got three so far this year...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ted,
Officine Panerai PAM562.

It is large for my small wrist, but that's also the point of Panerai's, isn't it?


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan I've already bought 2 watches this year and we're only in the fifth month. Now your regular posts here gradually committing me to this fabulous piece as well. I don't know what to do....
> 
> I think the only way out is to avoid your posts here if I've to stop further purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly purchased a second Watch this year, two days ago.
> 
> Scary stuff!
Click to expand...

Yes I can understand your feelings. But you can't do much once the process is set. You start justifying next watch subconsciously till the time you take it home. It's the Will to have that dominates your thoughts. And posts like yours just add fuel to fire in my case. It's not your fault, just the cycle we have placed ourselves in, unwittingly.


----------



## watchmatician

dantan said:


> Hi Ted,
> Officine Panerai PAM562.
> 
> It is large for my small wrist, but that's also the point of Panerai's, isn't it?


Looks good on your wrist, Dan! I had the 176 and it wore very comfortably thanks to the titanium case and short lugs. Too bad they took away the sandwich dial from the newer 562 though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> Looks good on your wrist, Dan! I had the 176 and it wore very comfortably thanks to the titanium case and short lugs. Too bad they took away the sandwich dial from the newer 562 though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I, too, would prefer the sandwich dial on the 560 and 562.


----------



## dantan

Wow, Ted, the PAM 176 is a stunning Watch!

I had to Google this model and briefly watched a video review of it.

Which 3 Watches have you purchased this year?

I am sure that I commented in one of your Incoming threads in the past few days.


----------



## seafoam

Hi all,

Newcomer here, and on the younger side. My plan one day (hopefully sooner than later) is to purchase a Santos. Now having never seen one in person, and just going off of pictures, the Galbee XL admittedly catches my eye more than the new one. Does anyone own (or have owned) both the new Santos and the Galbee XL and would be willing to give me a rundown of both watches and potentially even post a side by side picture of the two models?

As someone who's never purchased a luxury watch, this is all uncharted territory for me.

Thanks

SF


----------



## Tonystix

Hello and welcome to the forums!


----------



## watchmatician

dantan said:


> Wow, Ted, the PAM 176 is a stunning Watch!
> 
> I had to Google this model and briefly watched a video review of it.
> 
> Which 3 Watches have you purchased this year?
> 
> I am sure that I commented in one of your Incoming threads in the past few days.


I sold the 176 last year. It's an old reference but with a lovely sandwich dial. I think you can find a preowned one below US$4k.

I got the white dial sky-dweller in Feb but just traded for a white dial AP RO 15300. I also got the F.P.Journe Bleu and JLC reverso duo ultra thin. Really a big year so far on my watch journey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> I sold the 176 last year. It's an old reference but with a lovely sandwich dial. I think you can find a preowned one below US$4k.
> 
> I got the white dial sky-dweller in Feb but just traded for a white dial AP RO 15300. I also got the F.P.Journe Bleu and JLC reverso duo ultra thin. Really a big year so far on my watch journey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I remember!

I hate you!

Haha.

I love the F.P. Journe Bleu.

I would be willing to trade like a third of my entire Watch collection to obtain one.

I am extremely envious/jealous!


----------



## Nathan356

Hey Dan, quick questions for you: on the Santos bracelet, I noticed there are only 5 or 6 quick release links: do these allow you to size the bracelet to your wrist size? I have about the same size wrist as you at 6.3". If not, how do you remove additional links? Also how did you feel about getting the sizing right? With no micro adjust, and I don't see half links either, this was something I was concerned with.


----------



## dantan

Hi Nathan,
The Authorised Dealer removed three links for me, which then allowed a good fit.

I prefer wearing my Watches fairly snug.

It fits my wrist really well.

Initially, my Authorised Dealer removed four links but it was too tight for me, so they fitted one link back on and it fits my wrist well.

I have been wearing my Santos just about daily for the last 2 1/2 weeks and the sizing is spot-on.


----------



## RobbyCC

dantan said:


> Hi Nathan,
> The Authorised Dealer removed three links for me, which then allowed a good fit.
> 
> I prefer wearing my Watches fairly snug.
> 
> It fits my wrist really well.
> 
> Initially, my Authorised Dealer removed four links but it was too tight for me, so they fitted one link back on and it fits my wrist well.
> 
> I have been wearing my Santos just about daily for the last 2 1/2 weeks and the sizing is spot-on.


Hi dantan,

Can you please count the number of links on either side of your bracelet? Add back in the ones that were removed, iow how many links was the watch delivered with? To make it simple as to what is/is not a link, count from the top side, and anything with two screws in it is a link. So the ones attached to the case are links, but the ones attached to the clasp are not. I'm just making sure I did not get short-changed a link in the process of demo-ing how easy the links are to remove!


----------



## dantan

RobbyCC said:


> Hi dantan,
> 
> Can you please count the number of links on either side of your bracelet? Add back in the ones that were removed, iow how many links was the watch delivered with? To make it simple as to what is/is not a link, count from the top side, and anything with two screws in it is a link. So the ones attached to the case are links, but the ones attached to the clasp are not. I'm just making sure I did not get short-changed a link in the process of demo-ing how easy the links are to remove!


Hi Robby,
10 in total.


----------



## erdnase

I asked Cartier and they told me the "Santos de Cartier is composed of 26 different SmartLinks". Just wondered if this is correct .


----------



## dantan

I have just counted them. 

Yes; 26, if you include the ones that you are not able to remove for sizing or re-sizing.


----------



## erdnase

Thanks for the quick reply how many can you resize.


----------



## dantan

10


----------



## erdnase

Thanks dantan for the quick reply. Looks like I'm going to buy a Cartier Santos soon


----------



## dantan

Congratulations in advance!


----------



## RobbyCC

erdnase said:


> I asked Cartier and they told me the "Santos de Cartier is composed of 26 different SmartLinks". Just wondered if this is correct .


A link is a horizontal bracelet component with 2 decorative screws in it.
Here's what I count on mine:

26 links total, 13 per side. That includes the one fixed next to the case
10 SmartLinks total, 5 per side. Only 4 per side are removable, one per side has to remain to affix the clasp.


----------



## Pun

RobbyCC said:


> erdnase said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Cartier and they told me the "Santos de Cartier is composed of 26 different SmartLinks". Just wondered if this is correct .
> 
> 
> 
> A link is a horizontal bracelet component with 2 decorative screws in it.
> Here's what I count on mine:
> 
> 26 links total, 13 per side. That includes the one fixed next to the case
> 10 SmartLinks total, 5 per side. Only 4 per side are removable, one per side has to remain to affix the clasp.
Click to expand...

That's called a comprehensive reply, covered all aspects precisely.


----------



## dantan

Hopefully, this photo that I have just taken is clear enough.


----------



## dantan

+26 seconds over the last 20 days.


----------



## RobbyCC

dantan said:


> Hopefully, this photo that I have just taken is clear enough.


Here are photos I took of the watch in stock condition. The SmartLinks are easily visible on the right bracelet half, and I flipped the watch over to show both sides. 5 SmartLinks per side, easily recognizable due to the small circular pop-out pin. Some fit more flush than the others, but those are minor details.



















Here is a shot with one extra link installed. The extra links' pinheads do not sit as flush as the original, I have two links and they are both the same.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Thanks again for starting a great thread, dantan! My dad and I ultimately decided to go with the (large) Santos over the Jaquet Droz that he had been considering. Should be incoming tomorrow, though he won’t actually open it until this weekend, as he’s traveling for business this week. I’m sure we’ll be referring back to your thread in the days and weeks to come!


----------



## dantan

Congratulations, Lunar!


----------



## xherion

Hi Dan, or anybody,

My interest for Santos model grows exponentially, and I just have a few quick questions:

1. What is the difference between Santos de Cartier and Santos 100? Besides Santos 100 comes with only leather strap, and no date on large model....
2. Can regular butterfly deployant clasp be used for the leather strap that they include with Santos de Cartier?
3. Can customized leather strap be used with their quick strap change system?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dantan

xherion said:


> Hi Dan, or anybody,
> 
> My interest for Santos model grows exponentially, and I just have a few quick questions:
> 
> 1. What is the difference between Santos de Cartier and Santos 100? Besides Santos 100 comes with only leather strap, and no date on large model....
> 2. Can regular butterfly deployant clasp be used for the leather strap that they include with Santos de Cartier?
> 3. Can customized leather strap be used with their quick strap change system?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi xherion,
1 - I believe that the Santos 100 has been replaced by this new Santos de Cartier. The Santos 100 had lumed hands.
2 - I am not sure, sorry.
3 - I would say yes, if the customised leather strap has a quick strap change system that would work with the Santos.


----------



## dantan

Update on accuracy:

+34 seconds over the last 33 days


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

xherion said:


> Hi Dan, or anybody,
> 
> My interest for Santos model grows exponentially, and I just have a few quick questions:
> 
> 1. What is the difference between Santos de Cartier and Santos 100? Besides Santos 100 comes with only leather strap, and no date on large model....
> 2. Can regular butterfly deployant clasp be used for the leather strap that they include with Santos de Cartier?
> 3. Can customized leather strap be used with their quick strap change system?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I can only speak to your first question, having tried on both the Santos 100 and the new Santos de Cartier (albeit several months apart). The primary cosmetic difference between the two is the new shape of the bezel on the Santos de Cartier, which is a slight break from the historical style (including the Santos 100), but one that I find to work extremely well. Mechanically, I believe that the smaller Santos 100 is a quartz and the larger one an automatic, whereas both sizes of the new Santos contain Cartier's manufacture movement.

For whatever it is worth, my impression of the Santos 100 was that it was surprisingly (and, in my view, unattractively) large and chunky. It seemed to me like Cartier's attempt to make something to rival a Panerai's wrist presence and machismo (though obviously the shape and styling is completely different), and it did not appeal to me, at all. By contrast, I was extremely impressed by the new Santos de Cartier. Personally, I preferred how the smaller one fit my wrist, but when my dad tried it on, the larger one fit his wrist better (and that's what we ended up getting him!).

Good luck with your research. I'd be interested to know the answers to your other questions, as well.


----------



## xherion

Hmm from the reviews looks like the supplied extra strap has no end holes for spring bars, so probably need some modification to use deployant clasps.

And looks like custom aftermarket strap won't work either.


----------



## dantan

Just took this photo.


----------



## xherion

And i just took this!

Damn, really tempting....

This is the L size btw.


----------



## dantan

Lovely!

I could tell that it's the Large size, because of the date feature.

You know you want it!


----------



## xherion

2 videos that are very useful for those interested in this spectacular watch:

Quick switch system:





Smart link system:


----------



## mokhalaf

This thread is dangerous, going to the Cartier Boutique this weekend for sure!


----------



## dantan

All the Best, take some photos, and please kindly report back!

I wish that we have a Cartier Boutique in Perth.

We only have one Cartier retailer here and it is an Authorised Dealer that I purchase Watches from regularly, but it would be nice to have a Cartier Boutique.


----------



## xherion

My counterpart in office was wearing old santos, looks so nice.... I don't know how much longer I can hold out.


----------



## dantan

Resistance is futile!


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> All the Best, take some photos, and please kindly report back!
> 
> I wish that we have a Cartier Boutique in Perth.
> 
> We only have one Cartier retailer here and it is an Authorised Dealer that I purchase Watches from regularly, but it would be nice to have a Cartier Boutique.


We've got a Cartier boutique in Sydney, but I wouldn't buy from them. They don't seem to have any in-depth knowledge of their product, and I've been waiting a month now for their head office to respond to my technical queries on the Santos.


----------



## Pun

Covenant said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Best, take some photos, and please kindly report back!
> 
> I wish that we have a Cartier Boutique in Perth.
> 
> We only have one Cartier retailer here and it is an Authorised Dealer that I purchase Watches from regularly, but it would be nice to have a Cartier Boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a Cartier boutique in Sydney, but I wouldn't buy from them. They don't seem to have any in-depth knowledge of their product, and I've been waiting a month now for their head office to respond to my technical queries on the Santos.
Click to expand...

Please post your query here on a new thread and I'm sure someone will answer you to your satisfaction.

There is no need to seek their support. They are practically a business conglomerate who may not share same interest in horological queries.


----------



## aaroniusl

Feel quite strange that I can’t find much threads or discussions on the new Santos online. Even for reviews, the only one I can find so far is the one by Hodinkee.

Hope this watch will get more coverage by the press and also fellow WIS.


----------



## dantan

I, too, am surprised by the lack of write-ups about the new Cartier Santos.

It is a shame.

All that I can say is that I am extremely happy with mine.

The accuracy is outstanding.

The only negative that I have been able to say about my Santos is how easily the super shiny, polished bezel scratches.


----------



## Bear1845

It's an amazing timepiece but just doesn't have the "tool" watch moniker attached to it. It's one of a kind. My favorite.


----------



## dantan

I love it!


----------



## Crate410

Very nice! Kinda loving this watch though I used to be against non round watches. Its just very modern yet old and and elegant

Please give us a report in a month or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech

Of all the watches I have owned I never had a Cartier or one with Roman Numerals unless you count the chapter ring on early Datejust and i am still looking at white faced dress watches without a date feature which until now has been almost impossible with a central second hand unless you move up to ALS or PP which are both more than I will spend so it has my interest enough to go try one on when time permits. Thanks dantan I think.


----------



## mokhalaf

dantan said:


> All the Best, take some photos, and please kindly report back!
> 
> I wish that we have a Cartier Boutique in Perth.
> 
> We only have one Cartier retailer here and it is an Authorised Dealer that I purchase Watches from regularly, but it would be nice to have a Cartier Boutique.


I was actually in Qatar so I went to the boutique there. The large Santos was completely sold out and they have a waiting list for it. Luckily, they had the two tone large Santos and I got to try that on. What a beautiful watch, the color of the dial, blue hands with the Roman numerals, perfect mix. You really have to see the dial to appreciate the color of it. I need a tool watch, and the Santos is definitely a contender.

I'm a one watch guy and the Santos is definitely a runner up right now. Once you learn to appreciate scratches, the polished surfaces on the Santos aren't a problem.


----------



## InformalEmperor

Picked up the medium in two tone. Upgraded the standard leather strap to an alligator strap in dark brown.

This is my first major watch purchase. I was between this and the Rolex Explorer II with white dial, but happy I picked this one up. Besides the timeless look, I like the fact that I can change out the straps in just seconds. 

One thing that kind of ticked me off was that all the boutique employees almost insisted that men should get the large. I went to a few Cartier boutiques in Singapore and this was unanimously the case, even though they acknowledge that the medium is a unisex model. My guess is it has to do with the typical taste of clientele here. Goes against the ethos of this watch, IMO.


----------



## InformalEmperor

Picked up the medium in two tone. Upgraded the standard leather strap to an alligator strap in dark brown.

This is my first major watch purchase. I was between this and the Rolex Explorer II with white dial, but happy I picked this one up. Besides the timeless look, I like the fact that I can change out the straps in just seconds. 

One thing that kind of ticked me off was that all the boutique employees almost insisted that men should get the large. I went to a few Cartier boutiques in Singapore and this was unanimously the case, even though they acknowledge that the medium is a unisex model. My guess is it has to do with the typical taste of clientele here. Goes against the ethos of this watch, IMO.


----------



## dantan

InformalEmperor said:


> Picked up the medium in two tone. Upgraded the standard leather strap to an alligator strap in dark brown.
> 
> This is my first major watch purchase. I was between this and the Rolex Explorer II with white dial, but happy I picked this one up. Besides the timeless look, I like the fact that I can change out the straps in just seconds.
> 
> One thing that kind of ticked me off was that all the boutique employees almost insisted that men should get the large. I went to a few Cartier boutiques in Singapore and this was unanimously the case, even though they acknowledge that the medium is a unisex model. My guess is it has to do with the typical taste of clientele here. Goes against the ethos of this watch, IMO.


Congratulations on your new Cartier Santos Medium Size Two Tone, and wear it in good health!

Pictures please!

The Medium Size looks better proportioned to me.

Plus, it does not have a date on it.

So you chose wisely!


----------



## Luis6

I got a pair for wife and me as couple watches 









On Instagram: @luis6_kch


----------



## dantan

Lovely!

Congratulations!


----------



## xherion

Couldn't get better than this!



Luis6 said:


> I got a pair for wife and me as couple watches
> 
> View attachment 13251651
> 
> 
> On Instagram: @luis6_kch


----------



## Luis6

dantan said:


> Lovely!
> Congratulations!





xherion said:


> Couldn't get better than this!


Thanks , gents!


----------



## 41Mets

A little bit underwhelmed by a new acquisition of mine, I am planning on selling and looking into a variety of options for a different watch. I never thought I could be interested in a Cartier, but I'm shocked at how much I like this Santos. For me, the large with the date is the model of choice. How do you think it looks on me, do you think it can be dressed down well enough, and does it work on my wrist?










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

The fit is excellent on you. 

You cannot go wrong with this new Cartier Santos. 

People tend to say that the Cartier Santos is a Dress Watch, which I disagree. 

In my opinion, my Santos looks a little out of place when I wear it whilst wearing a Suit. 

I wear it to Work all the time. I do not wear a Suit to Work. I dress semi-formally at Work and the Santos looks good there. My Santos also looks good when I am dressed casually. 

There are Cartier options for dressier occasions. 

The Santos is versatile. 

It is thin but has 100 metres of water resistance through a non-screw down crown. 

Based on another Member’s findings, it is rather anti-magnetic, too. 

Mine is extremely accurate - consistently +1 second per day.


----------



## 41Mets

dantan said:


> The fit is excellent on you.
> 
> You cannot go wrong with this new Cartier Santos.
> 
> People tend to say that the Cartier Santos is a Dress Watch, which I disagree.
> 
> In my opinion, my Santos looks a little out of place when I wear it whilst wearing a Suit.
> 
> I wear it to Work all the time. I do not wear a Suit to Work. I dress semi-formally at Work and the Santos looks good there. My Santos also looks good when I am dressed casually.
> 
> There are Cartier options for dressier occasions.
> 
> The Santos is versatile.
> 
> It is thin but has 100 metres of water resistance through a non-screw down crown.
> 
> Based on another Member's findings, it is rather anti-magnetic, too.
> 
> Mine is extremely accurate - consistently +1 second per day.


But then I tried this on









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

41Mets said:


> But then I tried this on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The Santos looks better on you honestly. And with the Santos you have the choice of switching between leather strap and bracelet, which is not the case with the GO.

Can't believe you're getting rid if the Sub so quickly...

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Agreed, the GO is a fine watch, but in this particular case, the Santos looks better on your wrist compared to that GO.


----------



## Covenant

mui.richard said:


> The Santos looks better on you honestly


I concur, the Santos large seems to be a perfect fit on your wrist.

I'm seeing visions of a Medium two-tone for myself...


----------



## 41Mets

I know. I have a problem. It's just not speaking to me, honestly...


mui.richard said:


> The Santos looks better on you honestly. And with the Santos you have the choice of switching between leather strap and bracelet, which is not the case with the GO.
> 
> Can't believe you're getting rid if the Sub so quickly...
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sorry, Dantan, to hijack the thread.. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

It's all good!

I am happy to listen.


----------



## xherion

To be honest, a rolex sub also doesn't speak to me.....i prefer an Oris Aquis than a sub....



41Mets said:


> I know. I have a problem. It's just not speaking to me, honestly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

41Mets said:


> I know. I have a problem. It's just not speaking to me, honestly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Actually? No. The ceramic Sub never spoke to me neither. 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

mui.richard said:


> Actually? No. The ceramic Sub never spoke to me neither.
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


x3. There are Rolexes that I like, but Sub with the maxi dial isn't one of them.


----------



## Pun

Covenant said:


> mui.richard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually? No. The ceramic Sub never spoke to me neither.
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> x3. There are Rolexes that I like, but Sub with the maxi dial isn't one of them.
Click to expand...

Count me in here. I also don't like the most iconic Rolex watch Submariner in its present edition.

Datejust, OP and Explorer range are better Rolex representatives than many other Rolex watches IMO.


----------



## RobbyCC

41Mets said:


> But then I tried this on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The Santos looks better on your wrist. It's an iconic watch that defines itself, while that GO is a nice "me, too" design of which there are many. I have a Zenith that is very similar, but much better looking, and a GO that is also much more interesting. There's nothing wrong with the GO, it just seems a lot of money to spend on a milquetoast watch.


----------



## 41Mets

RobbyCC said:


> The Santos looks better on your wrist. It's an iconic watch that defines itself, while that GO is a nice "me, too" design of which there are many. I have a Zenith that is very similar, but much better looking, and a GO that is also much more interesting. There's nothing wrong with the GO, it just seems a lot of money to spend on a milquetoast watch.


While I agree that the Santos is a watch that defines itself more, I have rarely seen a watch executed as well as that GO, hence why I'm enamored by it. It's one that's had my eye for years. The Santos is great but I need to decide if I want a watch that's more under the radar or one that screams look at my wrist!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Which would be the “look at me” and which would be the under the radar Watch?

Both are fairly under the radar, in my opinion. 

Only you can decide which Watch you really like. 

Two nice Watches that are extremely different.


----------



## 41Mets

dantan said:


> Which would be the "look at me" and which would be the under the radar Watch?
> 
> Both are fairly under the radar, in my opinion.
> 
> Only you can decide which Watch you really like.
> 
> Two nice Watches that are extremely different.


I feel the bracelet on the Santos really makes it pop. Don't get me wrong, I think it looks fantastic! I tend to be a dial Guy, and there's something about that GO dial that makes me drool. But everything is still up in the air!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

The USD list on the large Cartier with the date is $6850. Would getting it for $5,700 be a really good discount?


----------



## dantan

41Mets said:


> The USD list on the large Cartier with the date is $6850. Would getting it for $5,700 be a really good discount?


I would say so!

I barely got 8% off full RRP, and I am a regular Customer and have a good relationship with my AD.


----------



## 41Mets

dantan said:


> I would say so!
> 
> I barely got 8% off full RRP, and I am a regular Customer and have a good relationship with my AD.


Good to know thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rodian

Great deal I think. I'd heavily consider one for myself at that price!


----------



## erdnase

My new Santos De Cartier has just arrived and Dantans posts definitely helped me decide especially on how accurate the 1847mc movement is.


----------



## dantan

erdnase said:


> View attachment 13274099
> 
> 
> My new Santos De Cartier has just arrived and Dantans posts definitely helped me decide especially on how accurate the 1847mc movement is.


Congratulations on your new Cartier Santos and wear it in good health!

Please let us know what sort of accuracy you get on yours in the upcoming days and weeks.


----------



## erdnase

Yes I'll keep you updated on accuracy. My other watch a El Primero is currently gaining +1.5 seconds a day


----------



## Covenant

Love how slim the new Santos looks, those profile shots really drive it home. Congrats!


----------



## dantan

It really is rather slim, at under 10mm thick/thin.

And for it to be water resistant to 100 metres is impressive for such a thin Watch.


----------



## xherion

I finally got myself a Santos......

Will post the pics soon.

Thanks...or no thanks.....to you Dan! 😛


----------



## dantan

Congratulations!

I have just seen your Incoming thread on the Public Forum.


----------



## nn350

Sorry if these questions have been answered. I'm very interested in picking up the new Santos. I currently have a few watches with the only one on a metal band being an DateJust II. I find the rolex bracelet to be extremely comfortable and adjustable. 

Is it easy to find a good fit on the Santos bracelet without any microadjustment? Does anyone know what the adjusted size is with each link removed? 5mm?

How is the bezel holding up after a few weeks of wear? 

Thanks in advance. This watch has me seriously considering trading my datejust in.


----------



## dantan

nn350 said:


> Sorry if these questions have been answered. I'm very interested in picking up the new Santos. I currently have a few watches with the only one on a metal band being an DateJust II. I find the rolex bracelet to be extremely comfortable and adjustable.
> 
> Is it easy to find a good fit on the Santos bracelet without any microadjustment? Does anyone know what the adjusted size is with each link removed? 5mm?
> 
> How is the bezel holding up after a few weeks of wear?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This watch has me seriously considering trading my datejust in.


Welcome to the Forum!

The bracelet on the Cartier Santos is extremely comfortable. I have owned four Rolexes at one stage and am down to one, and I would say that comfort-wise, the Santos is every bit as comfortable as the Rolexes'.

My wrist tends to be an 'in-between' size yet I have been able to find the right sizing on the bracelet. I do not know the answer as to how many mm each link corresponds to.

The super high polished bezel is a scratch magnet. I do baby all my Watches and this is the only Watch that I have not been able to keep in mint condition, but it is only the highly polished area that is a scratch magnet. After the first few days and first few scratches, the bezel has not really picked up many more, and I wear my Cartier Santos about five times per week.


----------



## xherion

Like Dan said, the Santos bracelet is very very comfortable, and you can adjust the links yourself without any tool, I just did it yesterday it was very easy, a great feature!

As for the bezel, mine is worn for full 3 days now and the polished bezel still looks perfect, but agree with Dan it will probably pick up minor scratches more easily, the rest of the surface is brushed though.


----------



## dantan

xherion said:


> Like Dan said, the Santos bracelet is very very comfortable, and you can adjust the links yourself without any tool, I just did it yesterday it was very easy, a great feature!
> 
> As for the bezel, mine is worn for full 3 days now and the polished bezel still looks perfect, but agree with Dan it will probably pick up minor scratches more easily, the rest of the surface is brushed though.


Maybe I got a dud!

Mine is quite scratched-up but that's okay; I have got used to it now.


----------



## nn350

dantan said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> The bracelet on the Cartier Santos is extremely comfortable. I have owned four Rolexes at one stage and am down to one, and I would say that comfort-wise, the Santos is every bit as comfortable as the Rolexes'.
> 
> My wrist tends to be an 'in-between' size yet I have been able to find the right sizing on the bracelet. I do not know the answer as to how many mm each link corresponds to.
> 
> The super high polished bezel is a scratch magnet. I do baby all my Watches and this is the only Watch that I have not been able to keep in mint condition, but it is only the highly polished area that is a scratch magnet. After the first few days and first few scratches, the bezel has not really picked up many more, and I wear my Cartier Santos about five times per week.


This is all great news. I will reach out to cartier regarding the link sizing and let everyone know if they have an answer. Do you find the watch to be very dressy? It looks about as dressy as the Datejust to me and I would plan on wearing it with everything from a suit to a t shirt and jeans.


----------



## xherion

dantan said:


> Maybe I got a dud!
> 
> Mine is quite scratched-up but that's okay; I have got used to it now.


Do you wear a metal cuff links?

My colleague in office has the older santos, the polished bezel was scratched up too, but it really adds character to the watch, and it still looks as classy as ever.


----------



## xherion

nn350 said:


> This is all great news. I will reach out to cartier regarding the link sizing and let everyone know if they have an answer. Do you find the watch to be very dressy? It looks about as dressy as the Datejust to me and I would plan on wearing it with everything from a suit to a t shirt and jeans.


Santos is very versatile, i find. Goes well with either suits or jeans, even with shorts.
It's sportier than datejust if needed to be.

But datejust is another classic, i would keep it and buy santos too if i were you.


----------



## nn350

xherion said:


> Santos is very versatile, i find. Goes well with either suits or jeans, even with shorts.
> It's sportier than datejust if needed to be.
> 
> But datejust is another classic, i would keep it and buy santos too if i were you.


I thought about keeping the datejust and just adding the santos but i can't justify it. I don't wear the datejust much and I know I can always get another at any point in the future because rolex will make it forever. Selling it makes buying the santos that much easier.


----------



## erdnase

Current accuracy my new Santos is +1 second per day.


----------



## erdnase

nn350 said:


> Sorry if these questions have been answered. I'm very interested in picking up the new Santos. I currently have a few watches with the only one on a metal band being an DateJust II. I find the rolex bracelet to be extremely comfortable and adjustable.
> 
> Is it easy to find a good fit on the Santos bracelet without any microadjustment? Does
> anyone know what the adjusted size is with each link removed? 5mm?
> 
> How is the bezel holding up after a few weeks of wear?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This watch has me seriously considering trading my datejust in.


I removed a few links and found it fits like a glove.


----------



## xherion

nn350 said:


> I thought about keeping the datejust and just adding the santos but i can't justify it. I don't wear the datejust much and I know I can always get another at any point in the future because rolex will make it forever. Selling it makes buying the santos that much easier.


well if it helps.....if i had to choose between DJ and Santos, I would pick Santos everytime.


----------



## nn350

Back with more questions and information. I contacted Cartier and according to them the minimum adjustability is 4mm as they stated that each link is 4mm long which seems very short so I don't know if I believe it. 

I also have a few more questions. Is the bracelet very rigid? It seems like it can bend to wrap around your wrist but can't bend the other way to lay the watch flat with the dial up. Does anyone have any pictures of the buckle or deployant on the leather strap?


----------



## dantan

The bracelet is not very rigid, but you are correct; it does not bend the other way so you are not able to lay the Watch flat with the dial up.

I lay it on its side whilst I am not wearing it.


----------



## xherion

Yes what Dan said about the bracelet.

And each link of 4-5mm sounds right.

Dan has pic of the leather strap buckle in this thread.


----------



## dantan

Here are pictures of the leather strap with the buckle.


----------



## xherion

Dan, when i tried the strap, the leather is a bit stiff in the area near the lug so it has a bit of gap with the wrist on the sides.
I see that in your wrist shot with leather strap too.

Just wondering whether after more use it will soften a bit and thus more plyable and hug the wrist more.

So far i am still wearing the bracelet only.


----------



## dantan

I really dislike the leather strap, to be honest. I do not like its appearance, colour, and overall feel of it, so I wear it on bracelet all the time.

I only wore it for photo-taking when I got the strap adjusted at my Authorised Dealer.


----------



## oztech

They should have offered a black alligator strap with that watch.


----------



## dantan

oztech said:


> They should have offered a black alligator strap with that watch.


I agree!


----------



## xherion

Although i kinda like the tan color, I agree they should provide option for other strap, even for topping up to nicer crocs.

I think the navy blue croc or even dark grey croc will look very very nice with Santos dial.


----------



## Likestheshiny

You mean there isn't a traditional black alligator strap option? I could've sworn I'd seen it in pictures from SIHH, but maybe those were a different size Santos?

I just Googled it, and quite a few of the articles discussing the new Santos show it on black or blue alligator. I'd always just assumed they were an option at purchase time, but if nothing else they're bound to be available for separate purchase pretty soon. It makes sense that a fair variety of straps would be available, since you (I assume?) can't put a regular leather strap on the watch.


----------



## rileynp

Likestheshiny said:


> You mean there isn't a traditional black alligator strap option? I could've sworn I'd seen it in pictures from SIHH, but maybe those were a different size Santos?
> 
> I just Googled it, and quite a few of the articles discussing the new Santos show it on black or blue alligator. I'd always just assumed they were an option at purchase time, but if nothing else they're bound to be available for separate purchase pretty soon. It makes sense that a fair variety of straps would be available, since you (I assume?) can't put a regular leather strap on the watch.


While it is true that you need the genuine strap to fit the unique case attachment system, Cartier offers over a dozen different colors in alligator and calfskin. Your local Authorized Dealer should be able to show you what is available.


----------



## Covenant

rileynp said:


> While it is true that you need the genuine strap to fit the unique case attachment system, Cartier offers over a dozen different colors in alligator and calfskin. Your local Authorized Dealer should be able to show you what is available.


The problem is that croc leather straps aren't included in the sale of the Santos. You get the watch, bracelet, and the tan calfskin leather second strap. Any additional Cartier straps have to be purchased separately. I inquired and you can't even throw in extra cash to swap out the tan calfskin for a croc.


----------



## rileynp

Covenant said:


> The problem is that croc leather straps aren't included in the sale of the Santos. You get the watch, bracelet, and the tan calfskin leather second strap. Any additional Cartier straps have to be purchased separately. I inquired and you can't even throw in extra cash to swap out the tan calfskin for a croc.


True, though the last point may vary depending on the dealer's willingness to please.


----------



## RobbyCC

nn350 said:


> Back with more questions and information. I contacted Cartier and according to them the minimum adjustability is 4mm as they stated that each link is 4mm long which seems very short so I don't know if I believe it.


This should answer all your q's about link size:

















There is a tiny bit of play between links, maybe 0.1mm or less.


----------



## RobbyCC

xherion said:


> Dan, when i tried the strap, the leather is a bit stiff in the area near the lug so it has a bit of gap with the wrist on the sides.
> I see that in your wrist shot with leather strap too.
> 
> Just wondering whether after more use it will soften a bit and thus more plyable and hug the wrist more.
> 
> So far i am still wearing the bracelet only.


I believe the strap contains a reinforcing piece between the outer leather and inner lining. At least my Launch Edition strap does. It is noticeably shaped to curve over and away from the wrist such that it cannot hang straight down, much like Rolex's Oysterflex strap with the titanium inserts. Near the attachment point it is stiff and curved, while past the reinforcement it is very supple.


----------



## RobbyCC

Covenant said:


> The problem is that croc leather straps aren't included in the sale of the Santos. You get the watch, bracelet, and the tan calfskin leather second strap. Any additional Cartier straps have to be purchased separately. I inquired and you can't even throw in extra cash to swap out the tan calfskin for a croc.


Is this at a Cartier Boutique or an AD? At the Cartier Boutique I purchased at in the US, they would give full credit for the tan strap against alligator, so it was under ~$200 to order black, which is what I did. I changed my mind once I became aware of the Launch Strap, realizing that I could buy the black alligator anytime, but the Launch only now.


----------



## Samuel young

This is a MUST HAVE watch. Absolutely stunning!!!!!
The Santos is really the only Cartier watch that could pass as a sport watch that has been able to withstand the test of time. Cartier has tried some other sport models without lasting success. This newest Santos version with smoother lines seems quite a bit dressier than former models in the Santos group..Congratulation.


----------



## Covenant

RobbyCC said:


> Is this at a Cartier Boutique or an AD? At the Cartier Boutique I purchased at in the US, they would give full credit for the tan strap against alligator, so it was under ~$200 to order black, which is what I did. I changed my mind once I became aware of the Launch Strap, realizing that I could buy the black alligator anytime, but the Launch only now.


It was at the Sydney Cartier boutique. Shame they don't seem to provide the same level of service over here as you received.


----------



## xherion

RobbyCC said:


> I believe the strap contains a reinforcing piece between the outer leather and inner lining. At least my Launch Edition strap does. It is noticeably shaped to curve over and away from the wrist such that it cannot hang straight down, much like Rolex's Oysterflex strap with the titanium inserts. Near the attachment point it is stiff and curved, while past the reinforcement it is very supple.


You're right, i think it has reinforcing piece to protect the metal connection to the lug, because otherwise they will keep getting pulled at an angle and spoil it.


----------



## Likestheshiny

> It was at the Sydney Cartier boutique. Shame they don't seem to provide the same level of service over here as you received.


Meh, that's a shame. But at least the straps are there if you want to change things up in the future. The sticker shock might not feel so bad if it's not coming at the same time as the rest of the watch.

Looking at online pics, the watch is definitely very pretty on alligator, although I do think the default strap adds a nice, casual feeling that the fancier straps are missing.


----------



## marcopolo05

Did any of you try it on a regular strap with normal spring bars? Are there any holes?

Am thinking of buying this as a special event watch and do not want to be stuck with a watch that will be a pain in a few years or where only Cartier straps will fit...

Thanks for the great topic OP

Envoyé de mon ONEPLUS A6003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Holi

Great topic fellas.

Been lurking for a bit.

I was curious if anyone has seen the full Pink/Rose Gold Santos yet. And if so, any photos?

Currently I own one Cartier (Roadster XL Chronograph which I love)


----------



## dantan

marcopolo05 said:


> Did any of you try it on a regular strap with normal spring bars? Are there any holes?
> 
> Am thinking of buying this as a special event watch and do not want to be stuck with a watch that will be a pain in a few years or where only Cartier straps will fit...
> 
> Thanks for the great topic OP
> 
> Envoyé de mon ONEPLUS A6003 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words!

No; a normal non-Cartier strap will not work, unfortunately.


----------



## dantan

Holi said:


> Great topic fellas.
> 
> Been lurking for a bit.
> 
> I was curious if anyone has seen the full Pink/Rose Gold Santos yet. And if so, any photos?
> 
> Currently I own one Cartier (Roadster XL Chronograph which I love)


Yes, I have seen one in real life but no pictures, I apologise.

It is amazing but a bit too much Pink Gold for me.


----------



## Holi

dantan said:


> Yes, I have seen one in real life but no pictures, I apologise.
> 
> It is amazing but a bit too much Pink Gold for me.


Thank you kindly for the reply. The local shop in Charlotte cannot tell me when they will get one in to look at; however, I'll be back in Vancouver in September, so I am hoping they will have one to view then.

I am back and forth on this or the new Everose GMT2. Need to see them each in person though.


----------



## marcopolo05

Holi said:


> Thank you kindly for the reply. The local shop in Charlotte cannot tell me when they will get one in to look at; however, I'll be back in Vancouver in September, so I am hoping they will have one to view then.
> 
> I am back and forth on this or the new Everose GMT2. Need to see them each in person though.


Tough one but boy is that new Rolex a bull's-eye! Really do not appreciate Rolex and their precious metal collection but the new GMT is a homerun in rose gold.

Envoyé de mon ONEPLUS A6003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Holi said:


> Thank you kindly for the reply. The local shop in Charlotte cannot tell me when they will get one in to look at; however, I'll be back in Vancouver in September, so I am hoping they will have one to view then.
> 
> I am back and forth on this or the new Everose GMT2. Need to see them each in person though.


No worries!

I hate to say this, but if you are spending this kind of money, I would lean towards the Rolex, mainly for potential resale value.

All that said, though, at this kind of price point (precious metal), there are many great options.


----------



## xherion

The two tone Santos looks very nice, but the full gold one looks too overwhelming, at least for me.


----------



## Holi

Fellas - I appreciate the above input.

I currently do not own any precious metal watches. Almost pulled the trigger on the Everose and Oysterflex Yachtmaster a couple of times but always end up walking away. In the photos the Santos in Pink Gold looks stunning.

Resale hadn't occurred to me - it should though. I wasn't aware that in the realm of precious metals that Rolex may perform better down the road then Cartier. I suppose that should make sense. I believe the GMT2 lends itself a wider audience and the name probably carries a little more weight to the casual fan. I have the black/blue GMT2 currently and its a great watch; however, more often than not I prefer the size and weight of the Roadster Chrono Xl. 

Perhaps I'll go try on the Santos Large in Stainless Steel. The pictures a lot of you have shown are luring me in.


----------



## Holi

Fellas - I appreciate the above input.

I currently do not own any precious metal watches. Almost pulled the trigger on the Everose and Oysterflex Yachtmaster a couple of times but always end up walking away. In the photos the Santos in Pink Gold looks stunning.

Resale hadn't occurred to me - it should though. I wasn't aware that in the realm of precious metals that Rolex may perform better down the road then Cartier. I suppose that should make sense. I believe the GMT2 lends itself a wider audience and the name probably carries a little more weight to the casual fan. I have the black/blue GMT2 currently and its a great watch; however, more often than not I prefer the size and weight of the Roadster Chrono Xl. 

Perhaps I'll go try on the Santos Large in Stainless Steel. The pictures a lot of you have shown are luring me in.


----------



## Holi

Apologies for the double above.


----------



## dantan

I wear my Santos 3 to 4 times per week, and I still find that it is approximately at +1 second per 24-hour period.

I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## shtora

Hello, dantan.

The new Santos looks stunning, congratulations! And thank you for sharing all these great photos.
I would highly appreciate if you could provide some specific information about the Santos M:
- total weight on the steel bracelet in grams;
- lug width and bracelet taper;
- overall thickness of the bracelet.


----------



## dantan

shtora said:


> Hello, dantan.
> 
> The new Santos looks stunning, congratulations! And thank you for sharing all these great photos.
> I would highly appreciate if you could provide some specific information about the Santos M:
> - total weight on the steel bracelet in grams;
> - lug width and bracelet taper;
> - overall thickness of the bracelet.


Thank you!

Unfortunately, I do not have a little weighing machine, so I am unable to weigh it for you.

I do not have measuring calipers. Based on my measuring tape, the lug width and bracelet width appears to be 16-17mm. The bracelet does not taper.

The thickness of the bracelet is approximately 3mm.


----------



## shtora

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not have a little weighing machine, so I am unable to weigh it for you.
> 
> I do not have measuring calipers. Based on my measuring tape, the lug width and bracelet width appears to be 16-17mm. The bracelet does not taper.
> 
> The thickness of the bracelet is approximately 3mm.


Thank you for your reply!
Enjoy the watch in good health!


----------



## NightScar

really considering one of these as my next Cartier

apologies if this has been answered but is it possible to choose a different colored strap that goes with the watch or does it always come with the tan version and if you want another you have to order it?


----------



## dantan

NightScar said:


> really considering one of these as my next Cartier
> 
> apologies if this has been answered but is it possible to choose a different colored strap that goes with the watch or does it always come with the tan version and if you want another you have to order it?


I had no choice, but perhaps some Authorised Dealers may provide you with the other option.

Perhaps a Cartier Boutique with their many Strap options available in stock may be happy to provide you with a different coloured Strap.


----------



## NightScar

thanks, appreciate the advice, it's definitely couldn't hurt to ask when i get a chance to visit an ad

it looks like you have a choice of color if buying from cartier.com and it looks like it's $255 for an extra strap in calf and $380 for gator

https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...10-santos-de-cartier-watch.html?vignette=Open


----------



## dantan

NightScar said:


> thanks, appreciate the advice, it's definitely couldn't hurt to ask when i get a chance to visit an ad
> 
> it looks like you have a choice of color if buying from cartier.com and it looks like it's $255 for an extra strap in calf and $380 for gator
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...10-santos-de-cartier-watch.html?vignette=Open


Definitely worth a try!

The bracelet is superb and I wear it on the bracelet only.


----------



## NightScar

i definitely prefer it on a bracelet for sure, any watch really but if i were going to get a strap with it, it would be better if i could choose the color

all the info and pic on the thread much appreciate though, very informative


----------



## NightScar

double post...


----------



## IllCommunication

I was in an AD the other day. Yes you can choose the strap color, but there is a cost if you want to upgrade to a gator. The piece will come with a bracelet, and you can select the strap. I am so excited to get one of these pieces. So gorgeous.


----------



## xherion

In Singapore AD's you cannot choose color


----------



## dantan

It would appear as though not many Members here have this new model Santos, which is a shame!


----------



## xherion

Agreed Dan, I really love this piece, definitely one of my favorite, classic and unique at the same time....


----------



## erdnase

Seems to be only a handful of the new Santos owners so far ,bound to take a while to build up the numbers of owners.


----------



## NightScar

i really hope to get one before the year is over but i am also trying to be patient


----------



## dantan

NightScar said:


> i really hope to get one before the year is over but i am also trying to be patient


Being patient is over-rated.


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, Dan, looks like you got a winner with this watch. I actually went to the Cartier Boutique and had a good look at it. No intention to buy now, but maybe later. The Sales Associate was super nice, professional and helpful. She showed me how the stainless steel bracelet comes apart. Same size as your's. It is the perfect size for such a watch. The only thing that will probably kill it for me is the center seconds hand. Being an automatic is fine, but I have had a few Cartier watches, and all had either no seconds or small seconds dial. Anyway, still under consideration.

Actually when/if the time comes it is between the Cartier and the JLC Reverso Tribute, which I also looked at again a couple of days ago. I have to say still, it is likely the most stunning blue dial watch I have seen. And, of course, the strap is perfect! Very envious of that one, I am.

I will go back and take a look at both. And it will be a while. My bank account is really in poor shape right now! :-d

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dantan

carlhaluss said:


> Well, Dan, looks like you got a winner with this watch. I actually went to the Cartier Boutique and had a good look at it. No intention to buy now, but maybe later. The Sales Associate was super nice, professional and helpful. She showed me how the stainless steel bracelet comes apart. Same size as your's. It is the perfect size for such a watch. The only thing that will probably kill it for me is the center seconds hand. Being an automatic is fine, but I have had a few Cartier watches, and all had either no seconds or small seconds dial. Anyway, still under consideration.
> 
> Actually when/if the time comes it is between the Cartier and the JLC Reverso Tribute, which I also looked at again a couple of days ago. I have to say still, it is likely the most stunning blue dial watch I have seen. And, of course, the strap is perfect! Very envious of that one, I am.
> 
> I will go back and take a look at both. And it will be a while. My bank account is really in poor shape right now! :-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Hi Carl,
You have very recently purchased 2 new Panerai's, which explains why your bank account is in bad shape now!

Only months ago, you had no PAM's in your collection but now you have five!

You need to update your Signature!

The Santos Medium Size is the perfect size, in my opinion, especially for smaller-wristed people like myself.

Personally, my preference is centre seconds, but I can understand that everyone is different.

I am fortunate to own the Santos and the Reverso.

They are both quite different:

Santos:
Square case
Automatic movement
100m water resistance
Bracelet (okay; it does come with a Leather Strap, too)

Reverso Tribute Small Seconds:
Rectangular case
Manual movement
30m water resistance
Leather Strap

In my opinion, the ratio between casual and dressy goes this way:

Santos:
40:60

Reverso:
30:70


----------



## Albert87

Santos is the real deal, it is 50-50 informal and classy watch at the same time

I love mine


----------



## dantan

Albert87 said:


> Santos is the real deal, it is 50-50 informal and classy watch at the same time
> 
> I love mine


In one of my posts yesterday, I nearly posted that it is 50:50 casual:dressy but ended up saying 40:60, but I do agree that it is the real deal, and it is versatile.


----------



## xherion

Yeah i wear my Santos with jeans and even shorts too.


----------



## KTronic

I passed through Charlotte this week, our only Cartier AD in NC, and tried out both sizes. I went in thinking medium was my only choice (7” wrist). It turns out both were smaller than I expected. The large wasn’t too large and the medium was almost too small. I’ve probably been recalibrated too modern big watches by my daily Seiko Turtle (almost 44mm). 

After nearly an hour of evaluating I went with the medium based on my preference for no date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTronic

KTronic said:


> I passed through Charlotte this week, our only Cartier AD in NC, and tried out both sizes. I went in thinking medium was my only choice (7" wrist). It turns out both were smaller than I expected. The large wasn't too large and the medium was almost too small. I've probably been recalibrated too modern big watches by my daily Seiko Turtle (almost 44mm).
> 
> After nearly an hour of evaluating I went with the medium based on my preference for no date
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, itchy trigger finger...

I prefer no date and got to thinking a more traditional design is better with a more traditional size (smaller).

No regrets, I love it and it's very accurate. I they look a little smaller live than they look in the photos.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Beautiful wear it in good health


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erdnase

Just wondered how accurate everyone is finding the new Cartier Santos. Mine is currently gaining 2 seconds per day. I’m wearing the watch every other day, currently has not need to be wound at all .


----------



## erdnase

Just wondered how accurate everyone is finding the new Cartier Santos. Mine is currently gaining 2 seconds per day. I’m wearing the watch every other day, currently has not need to be wound at all


----------



## xherion

I find the movement in the santos is quite efficient in winding compared to other automatics I have


----------



## dantan

Mine is really accurate, at around +1 second per day.


----------



## Londongirl

I bought one a fortnight ago, and changed my mind before leaving the store in Old Bond Street. I think I’d been swayed by the ease of swapping straps, which I suddenly realised wasn’t the best reason to buy. They invited me back to reconsider, but going through the purchase decision again would’ve been like dating an ex-boyfriend. So I moved on, and within a week had bought a discontinued JLC.


----------



## tonylui

I have had a big struggle on either getting the large one or the medium one...got the medium one in the end for my 6.1 inch wrist.









Does this look small on my wrist??


----------



## tonylui

I have had a big struggle on either getting the large one or the medium one...got the medium one in the end for my 6.1 inch wrist.

View attachment 13580063


Does this look small on my wrist??


----------



## watch_i_need

tonylui said:


> I have had a big struggle on either getting the large one or the medium one...got the medium one in the end for my 6.1 inch wrist.
> 
> Does this look small on my wrist??


Not in the slightest... I had a passing thought on the Santos and the medium would have been the sweet spot for my 6.75" wrist. The large would have overwhelmed your wrist imo.


----------



## dantan

tonylui said:


> I have had a big struggle on either getting the large one or the medium one...got the medium one in the end for my 6.1 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13580063
> 
> 
> Does this look small on my wrist??


Congratulations on your new Cartier Santos!

My wrist is slightly larger than yours and I love my Medium Size Santos.

No; it does not look small on you at all.


----------



## dantan

tonylui said:


> I have had a big struggle on either getting the large one or the medium one...got the medium one in the end for my 6.1 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13580063
> 
> 
> Does this look small on my wrist??


Congratulations on your new Cartier Santos!

My wrist is slightly larger than yours and I love my Medium Size Santos.

No; it does not look small on you at all.


----------



## Likestheshiny

Yeah, that looks perfect on you. I have trouble imagining that the large wouldn't look oddly big on your wrist.


----------



## humphrey06

Damn, that looks amazing on you!


----------



## drhr

Looks perfect to me, very nice . . . just received my new strap replacement tonite from our local AD (didn't care for the tan one that came with the watch), a diff look from the bracelet . . .


----------



## dantan

drhr said:


> Looks perfect to me, very nice . . . just received my new strap replacement tonite from our local AD (didn't care for the tan one that came with the watch), a diff look from the bracelet . . .


Wow; that looks so much better than the Tan Leather Strap that comes with the Watch.

Is that the same Strap as that comes standard with the Drive Extra Flat Stainless Steel?


----------



## drhr

dantan said:


> Wow; that looks so much better than the Tan Leather Strap that comes with the Watch.
> 
> Is that the same Strap as that comes standard with the Drive Extra Flat Stainless Steel?


Not sure Dan, but this is the alligator version and not the calfskin like what came with our watches, this same color blue is available in calf though . . .


----------



## tonylui

I just got a scratch somehow on my watch :'( didn't even crash with it...not sure when i get the scratch......

Did you guys get any scratch easily on the watch?


----------



## IGotId

tonylui said:


> I have had a big struggle on either getting the large one or the medium one...got the medium one in the end for my 6.1 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13580063
> 
> 
> Does this look small on my wrist??


No sir, looks perfect on your wrist!



drhr said:


> Looks perfect to me, very nice . . . just received my new strap replacement tonite from our local AD (didn't care for the tan one that came with the watch), a diff look from the bracelet . . .


Wow Michael that looks good! I was pretty set on the Extra thin Drive but those pics have me reconsidering!


----------



## drhr

IGotId said:


> Wow Michael that looks good! I was pretty set on the Extra thin Drive but those pics have me reconsidering!


Drive is cool too but this thing is awesome, said it before but for such a simple basic time teller the Santos pulls me in, Cartier did good imo (more pics to muddy the water). . .


----------



## IGotId

drhr said:


> Drive is cool too but this thing is awesome, said it before but for such a simple basic time teller the Santos pulls me in, Cartier did good imo (more pics to muddy the water). . .


Thanks!


----------



## Likestheshiny

> Is that the same Strap as that comes standard with the Drive Extra Flat Stainless Steel?


No -- shape aside (pin buckle-style, unfitted ends), the Flat's strap has no light blue contrast stitching, and my sense is that it's not quite the same shade of blue.

Between the new Santos and the Drive Flat (and last year the steel Tank Americaine), Cartier's really making cool watches lately.


----------



## dantan

tonylui said:


> I just got a scratch somehow on my watch :'( didn't even crash with it...not sure when i get the scratch......
> 
> Did you guys get any scratch easily on the watch?


Hi Tony,
Sorry to hear about this.

This happened to mine, as well.

I hate scratches, and am always very careful with my Watches.

The Santos' highly-polished bezel is very prone to scratches.

I am not too worried about it anymore.


----------



## Likestheshiny

I think the Santos actually wears scratches better than a lot of watches. The polished bezel is a scratch-magnet, yeah, but the visible screws add a vaguely industrial aesthetic that makes the scratches less pronounced both visually and thematically.

The same scratch on the Drive Flat would probably be a lot more obvious.


----------



## thrills

Wow the strap matches so well. Great choice!



drhr said:


> Looks perfect to me, very nice . . . just received my new strap replacement tonite from our local AD (didn't care for the tan one that came with the watch), a diff look from the bracelet . . .


----------



## drhr

thrills said:


> Wow the strap matches so well. Great choice!


Appreciate!!!


----------



## soufiane

very handsome watch congratulations


----------



## Fellows

Man, that new Santos looks fantastic with the blue OEM strap.


----------



## xherion

Congrats Tony, the Medium looks at home on your wrist.

Drhr, very nice blue gator strap, i agree it looks much better than the stock tan, did you buy that separately?

I am still loving mine.....


----------



## drhr

xherion said:


> Congrats Tony, the Medium looks at home on your wrist.
> 
> Drhr, very nice blue gator strap, i agree it looks much better than the stock tan, did you buy that separately?
> 
> I am still loving mine.....
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, bought from our local Cartier Boutique . . .


----------



## bankingaddict

New blue Santos is coming this year get your credit card ready


----------



## drhr

bankingaddict said:


> New blue Santos is coming this year get your credit card ready


Thankfully looks like it has a date function so nope for me . . . now when the non date medium sized version appears, well . . .


----------



## dantan

bankingaddict said:


> New blue Santos is coming this year get your credit card ready


Really?!

That would be a lovely inclusion!


----------



## NightScar

already online: https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...cartier/wssa0013-santos-de-cartier-watch.html


----------



## bankingaddict

Already spotted in some Cartier boutiques in Europe, will try to see it with my own eyes soon


----------



## Blue Note

NightScar said:


> already online: https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...cartier/wssa0013-santos-de-cartier-watch.html
> 
> View attachment 13778965


Whoa, a blue dial steel Santos, very interesting development. I think I'll have to see it at a boutique to decide how I really feel about it. I adore blue dials but think of Cartier with either a silver or black dial. I also wonder why they couldn't have made the date wheel color match the dial. Still it's must see.


----------



## NightScar




----------



## dantan

Not bad!


----------



## anthonyw

What a beauty...love the applied markers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

needs a no date version !


----------



## dantan

issey.miyake said:


> needs a no date version !


I agree!


----------



## xherion

I like how they look, but i will stick with my silver L size one, i think it's more timeless and a classic cartier


----------



## RobbyCC

Looks like the blue version is already available in stores; that was quick! I haven't seen it, but friends who sent pix say it's very a dark blue. Regardless, it needs a no-date version for me to even consider it.

I picked this up about 3 months ago, the L size works well for this model.


----------



## awarren82

classic santos all the way! why deviate from a classic!


----------



## RobbyCC

I looked at 2 new Santos yesterday, the black skeleton with lume, and the Chrono. I ended up getting the Chrono. The Lume was very understated and a bit dull, not the right watch for me, and I preferred the industrial steel of the SS version. But the Chrono was superb, and came with both this rubber strap and a matte very dark grey/black? alligator. I liked it with both straps, but for now will wear the rubber as it has the screws. I love the way the band continues into the bezel, and dial is mesmerizing as it plays with light from different angles. It is a BIG watch though, I measured it at 40.3mm across, Cartier says 43mm. They say 40mm for the already large Large Santos, and this is billed as XL. It's going to be a problem for very small wrists because the strap only bends so much, and there will be an unsightly gap. I have a big wrist so it's not a problem, but even on me it wears as an oversize watch a la Panerai.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Looks good congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53jd

You list this watch half way down your owned list. Why? I'd put it at the top!


----------



## RobbyCC

53jd said:


> You list this watch half way down your owned list. Why? I'd put it at the top!


Actually it's not on my list at all, I haven't updated that in quite awhile!
(I'm just listing alphabetically, it's easier that way)


----------



## Covenant

Hey dantan, how is your Santos going a year on? Are you still happy with it, has the accuracy of around +1 spd been maintained, is it still winding efficiently, and has the bezel become an absolute scratch-fest?


----------



## dantan

Covenant said:


> Hey dantan, how is your Santos going a year on? Are you still happy with it, has the accuracy of around +1 spd been maintained, is it still winding efficiently, and has the bezel become an absolute scratch-fest?


It is great to hear from you!

I still wear my Santos regularly.

The accuracy is still excellent but not quite as excellent as it was.

This last week, it was +12 seconds over 5 days.

It is still winding efficiently.

The bezel has not noticeably become much more scratched up!

I can highly recommend the Cartier Santos.


----------



## Covenant

Glad to hear it! I've been tiding myself over with semi-affordables (a pair of vintage Credor HAQ watches) but sooner or later I want to plunge into the deep end and get a really nice mechanical. If you're still happy with the Santos after a year of ownership, especially considering some of the stellar pieces in your collection, that's a strong vote of confidence in the watch.

At the moment I'm torn between a medium Santos (possibly in two tone, a look and concept I'm warming to) Vs the new Datejust 36 with black dial, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet with the updated Rolex movement.

Both seem to offer winding mechanisms efficient enough to keep the mainspring topped up for even a desk bound wearer, sufficient magnetic and water resistance to wear daily for all occasions, and high levels of accuracy. Both are versatile from a style perspective, as the black dial and small proportions of the DJ36 tone down the inherent bling of the bracelet and bezel, while the Santos can be dressed down with a strap swap easily.

It'll be a while before I'll commit to either, so I'm certainly in no rush to make a decision. Cartier certainly seems to have the edge from an ethics standpoint, with their extensive charity commitments, being a founding member of the responsible jewelry council and sourcing a portion of its gold from artisanal and fairmined-certified mines. Rolex is much less transparent in that regard, although the Hans wilsdorf foundation is technically a charity, it seems more like a tax evasion mechanism than a true NFP. 

One bit of information I'd love to find out is exactly what kind of hairspring is used for the 1847 MC movement in the Santos. Direct inquires with Cartier haven't shed any light on this, and none of the reviews or movement descriptions have mentioned it. First world problems right?


----------



## dantan

Covenant said:


> Glad to hear it! I've been tiding myself over with semi-affordables (a pair of vintage Credor HAQ watches) but sooner or later I want to plunge into the deep end and get a really nice mechanical. If you're still happy with the Santos after a year of ownership, especially considering some of the stellar pieces in your collection, that's a strong vote of confidence in the watch.
> 
> At the moment I'm torn between a medium Santos (possibly in two tone, a look and concept I'm warming to) Vs the new Datejust 36 with black dial, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet with the updated Rolex movement.
> 
> Both seem to offer winding mechanisms efficient enough to keep the mainspring topped up for even a desk bound wearer, sufficient magnetic and water resistance to wear daily for all occasions, and high levels of accuracy. Both are versatile from a style perspective, as the black dial and small proportions of the DJ36 tone down the inherent bling of the bracelet and bezel, while the Santos can be dressed down with a strap swap easily.
> 
> It'll be a while before I'll commit to either, so I'm certainly in no rush to make a decision. Cartier certainly seems to have the edge from an ethics standpoint, with their extensive charity commitments, being a founding member of the responsible jewelry council and sourcing a portion of its gold from artisanal and fairmined-certified mines. Rolex is much less transparent in that regard, although the Hans wilsdorf foundation is technically a charity, it seems more like a tax evasion mechanism than a true NFP.
> 
> One bit of information I'd love to find out is exactly what kind of hairspring is used for the 1847 MC movement in the Santos. Direct inquires with Cartier haven't shed any light on this, and none of the reviews or movement descriptions have mentioned it. First world problems right?


I am sure that you realise this, but you can't go wrong with either!

The DateJust is a fantastic Watch. It might just boil down to whether you would prefer a Watch with a date feature, that might push you towards the Rolex.

From a resale point-of-view, if you might sell it not too far down the track, the Rolex should hold its value better.

These two Watches are stylistically quite different (square vs round, etc) so it really is a tough one.

I am happy to vouch for the Cartier.

As you know, I have purchased and sold many Watches over the years, especially last year, but I had not - and have not - even entertained the thought of selling my Santos.


----------



## andycoph

This is one if not the best model of Cartier there is.


----------



## NavalFlight

This is my next buy!


----------



## hyjadenlee

Currently saving up to buy the Santos! It's such a well-rounded classic piece.


----------



## mxdntn

I've been thoroughly enjoying the Santos Large in blue. If anyone has any questions about the watch, I'd be glad to answer.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Congratulations good luck with your new watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82

I bought the Santos two tone in Medium and while I love the watch, I'm in between sizes of the bracelet and there is no micro adjustment. Any "hacks" to get the bracelet to fit better? Only thing I can think of would be to put a little piece of felt under the clasp and use the extra link?


----------



## RobbyCC

awarren82 said:


> I bought the Santos two tone in Medium and while I love the watch, I'm in between sizes of the bracelet and there is no micro adjustment. Any "hacks" to get the bracelet to fit better? Only thing I can think of would be to put a little piece of felt under the clasp and use the extra link?


Try it larger to begin with, and see if wrist swelling takes care of the slack? Personally I'd rather have a slightly loose watch that doesn't constrict on a warm day/water retention day than one that fits perfectly but is annoying under those circumstances. The felt could work as well, but I'd put it under the caseback.


----------



## SunsetSheen

That watch is stunning in every way. Cartier is such an underrated brand.


----------



## dantan

I agree!

Cartier appears to be quick overlooked, when it comes to their mechanical Watches.


----------



## Nicocamp353

Beautiful watch!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proofmorgan

A classic looking watch!


----------



## MackyP

drhr said:


> Drive is cool too but this thing is awesome, said it before but for such a simple basic time teller the Santos pulls me in, Cartier did good imo (more pics to muddy the water). . .


I browsed thru this thread. I was torn between this blue with either black or taupe as my two extra straps. Any pictures around here with the taupe alligator strap?


----------



## Pun

My new addition Two-tone medium. Gold is very subdued indeed. It’s not loud at all.


----------



## Ducatiti

So I was cleaning my guns and had an idea for that highly polished bezels on the Santos De Cartier. My wife's medium one week old Santos already a a couple of hair scratches. I know most here don't mind the mentioned scratches since they bring character to your timepieces but they really bother me especially on a new watch.

So here all that I used..










Make sure that you tape off the portions that you don't want to polish. Here is the outcome...


















Her Ballon Blue also had a ton of scratches and bracelet and lost its luster. It looked so terrible on her two year old watch that she doesn't wear it as much anymore.

I didn't go all out with the deeper scratches as I didn't want to remove much metal with the polish. I didn't touch the gold as well.

This is just to share to those who want to do some home polishing between servicing. Polish at your own risk


----------



## Ducatiti

Also for sizing future reference for those who are interested in this watch.

I have a 20cm (7.8 in) wrist. Here are the adjustments made to the links:

Large two tone - removed one link on each side for a slightly loose fit in a cold day but tightens up when it's hot.










Medium SS - left all the links in intact with 13 on each side. Same as above as it tightens up on a humid day.










I'm happy with the fitments but it would have been perfect if they had a half link.


----------



## Ducatiti

Pun said:


> My new addition Two-tone medium. Gold is very subdued indeed. It's not loud at all.


Very nice!


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> My new addition Two-tone medium. Gold is very subdued indeed. It's not loud at all.


Congratulations and wear your Santos Two Tone in good health!

That looks great!

The Two Tone looks amazing. I have seen one in the flesh and it is not too flashy. Looks stunning.


----------



## freesole

Covenant said:


> Glad to hear it! I've been tiding myself over with semi-affordables (a pair of vintage Credor HAQ watches) but sooner or later I want to plunge into the deep end and get a really nice mechanical. If you're still happy with the Santos after a year of ownership, especially considering some of the stellar pieces in your collection, that's a strong vote of confidence in the watch.
> 
> At the moment I'm torn between a medium Santos (possibly in two tone, a look and concept I'm warming to) Vs the new Datejust 36 with black dial, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet with the updated Rolex movement.
> 
> Both seem to offer winding mechanisms efficient enough to keep the mainspring topped up for even a desk bound wearer, sufficient magnetic and water resistance to wear daily for all occasions, and high levels of accuracy. Both are versatile from a style perspective, as the black dial and small proportions of the DJ36 tone down the inherent bling of the bracelet and bezel, while the Santos can be dressed down with a strap swap easily.
> 
> It'll be a while before I'll commit to either, so I'm certainly in no rush to make a decision. Cartier certainly seems to have the edge from an ethics standpoint, with their extensive charity commitments, being a founding member of the responsible jewelry council and sourcing a portion of its gold from artisanal and fairmined-certified mines. Rolex is much less transparent in that regard, although the Hans wilsdorf foundation is technically a charity, it seems more like a tax evasion mechanism than a true NFP.
> 
> One bit of information I'd love to find out is exactly what kind of hairspring is used for the 1847 MC movement in the Santos. Direct inquires with Cartier haven't shed any light on this, and none of the reviews or movement descriptions have mentioned it. First world problems right?


I am thinking of the same two watches: Santos with the white dial in medium vs the 2019 36mm Datejust with blue dial. In terms of holding value, the Rolex will do better in that regard. Both have such a classic yet sporty look to it and both can be dressed up or down.

Is the bezel on the Santos that easy to scratch up? The scratches there might drive me nuts faster than it would on the Datejust. The fluted bezel and jubilee hides scratches really well in my opinion.


----------



## MackyP

I was also considering the DJ 2 with white face, jubilee, fluted, etc. I already have a sporty Rolex watch and would like to switch it up a bit. 

After nights of reading threads her regarding Rolex vs Santos, I came upon a particular post which amused me...

Not the exact words but he mentioned that if one goes to a watch convention wearing the common Rolex, peeps around will be comparing prices purchased them for. If one wears the newer Santos, no price comparisons but rather admiration.


----------



## dantan

I hate scratches as much as any other person.

The bezel on the Santos scratches extremely easily.

Within hours of owning my Santos, I already noticed a few light scratches, which really upset me for a while, because I did not know how I could have scratched it.

It felt almost as if all it took was a whiff of breeze and it would get scratched up.

Fast forward over a year now, it has got a lot more scratches on it.

I recently was away for seven weeks and my Santos was the only Watch that I took with me.

I wore it everyday and was extremely happy with it.

It appears to have even more scratches now but you actually get used to it and don't even notice them.


----------



## Pun

Any feedback from a user; if the gold part of the bezel too scratch that easily like steel? I’d be obliged.


----------



## Ducatiti

Pun said:


> Any feedback from a user; if the gold part of the bezel too scratch that easily like steel? I'd be obliged.


I've only had my two-tone for a week and REALLY try to be careful with the bezel. Wore it probably just three times so I can't really can't tell if the gold is more prone to scratches.

For my wife's SS, I was able to polish away a few scratches. Not sure if I should polish off gold as well lol


----------



## Ducatiti

Pun said:


> My new addition Two-tone medium. Gold is very subdued indeed. It's not loud at all.


Is it just me but either the bracelet or bezel is misaligned on your second picture? If the bracelet, it should't be as it has to be flush with the case/lugs with no movement at all..


----------



## Ducatiti

Please correct me if I'm wrong, do you agree with me that this is the best looking dress watch right now? 

(borrowed pic from the Rolex forum)


----------



## Pun

Ducatiti said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, do you agree with me that this is the best looking dress watch right now? ?
> 
> (borrowed pic from the Rolex forum)


Yes, In the worst case scenario it's still a very strong contender for that indeed.


----------



## lgbalfa

Yes the Santos bezel scratches very easily but as original poster said, you get use to it.

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiti

Do you guys consider this dressed down, blue on TT?


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Ducatiti said:


> Do you guys consider this dressed down, blue on TT?


Looks awesome! Wish I had that watch!


----------



## Ducatiti

Hi Dantan. Here is the damage on the strap as I have mentioned. Picture below is DRHR's. Note the rubber coating totally peeled off, and the supposed to be smooth black coating is roughed up. Same thing happened to me after installing the strap for the first time without much adjustment done..


----------



## dantan

Ducatiti said:


> Hi Dantan. Here is the damage on the strap as I have mentioned. Picture below is DRHR's. Note the rubber coating totally peeled off, and the supposed to be smooth black coating is roughed up. Same thing happened to me after installing the strap for the first time without much adjustment done..


That is terrible and very disappointing!


----------



## Ducatiti

Since the AD installed yours, mind looking at yours by taking the lock side of the strap off. Maybe it’s user error on our end?


----------



## Ducatiti

You guys want to see the Santos' movement. This dude opened up a brand spanking new Santos..


----------



## dantan

Thank you so much for sharing!

Nice movement!


----------



## Ducatiti

dantan said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> Nice movement!


At first, I thought it was a replica but it had most of the things that make it legit..

Dantan, do you know what the "Stainless Steel 4072" on your case back is? Is 4072 a model or code for the watch?

My TT Large has 4075, while my wife's SS medium has 4072... type of steel perhaps?


----------



## rileynp

Ducatiti said:


> You guys want to see the Santos' movement. This dude opened up a brand spanking new Santos..


That is a Japanese Miyota 9015 inside.


----------



## dantan

Ducatiti said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> Nice movement!
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought it was a replica but it had most of the things that make it legit..
> 
> Dantan, do you know what the "Stainless Steel 4072" on your case back is? Is 4072 a model or code for the watch?
> 
> My TT Large has 4075, while my wife's SS medium has 4072... type of steel perhaps?
Click to expand...

Mine actually says 4075.

I don't actually know what it refers to.

My gut feeling is that it is not the type of steel.

Perhaps it's a model number or something.


----------



## Ducatiti

dantan said:


> Mine actually says 4075.
> 
> I don't actually know what it refers to.
> 
> My gut feeling is that it is not the type of steel.
> 
> Perhaps it's a model number or something.


My bad, the TT large says 4072 while the medium SS is 4075.


----------



## Thunder737

Hi everyone - 

I recently purchased a new Cartier santos Large model. After wearing it for a day, I am a bit concerned there may be an issue with the movement.

From a dead stop, I wound the watch using the crown by turning it about 40 times. From there, I proceeded to wear the watch for about 6 hours, and deliberately moved my wrist a lot to try and get the watch to its full power reserve.

After those 6 hours I set the watch down on its side and let it run to see how long it would last. It stopped after 26 hours.

Given the power reserve should be 42 hours, is it fair to assume something is wrong with the movement? I purchased it brand new from an authorized dealer.

Thank you in advance for you input.


----------



## Pun

Thunder737 said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I recently purchased a new Cartier santos Large model. After wearing it for a day, I am a bit concerned there may be an issue with the movement.
> 
> From a dead stop, I wound the watch using the crown by turning it about 40 times. From there, I proceeded to wear the watch for about 6 hours, and deliberately moved my wrist a lot to try and get the watch to its full power reserve.
> 
> After those 6 hours I set the watch down on its side and let it run to see how long it would last. It stopped after 26 hours.
> 
> Given the power reserve should be 42 hours, is it fair to assume something is wrong with the movement? I purchased it brand new from an authorized dealer.
> 
> Thank you in advance for you input.


I would suggest you to visit the AD and let them have a look at the Watch। It shouldn't have happened but in mechanical movement it's possible in some cases that needs some tuning by the watchmaker. You may also wear it for another week or two and check its power reserve.
You have many years of warranty with your watch to visit the AD or Cartier to address this minor issue.


----------



## Thunder737

Hi Pun - 

Thanks very much for your response. I wanted to try one more thing so the other day, I manually wound the watch by by turning the crown about 90 times (as I was under the impression that 40 times was not enough for this watch). Good news is that it has been about 36 hours and the watch is still going - I will update later today to see if it reaches the full 42 hours.

I guess this means that hopefully there is nothing wrong with the watch but rather that this model requires more turns of the crown when fully winding. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Based on my research online, it looks like 30-40 winds is sufficient for most models.

One other question I have is in terms of accuracy - does this model need to be worn consistently to see the best possible accuracy? For this "test" I simply wound it by the crown and left it sitting for 36 hours. I checked after 24 hours and it was about 4 seconds fast, and at 36 hours it is about 10 seconds slow. Meaning over the last 12 hours, it has lost about 14 seconds. Is that normal?

For context, I tried leaving it in different positions (dial up, crown down, crown up) - but perhaps I should have left it in one place. It was also a bit cold, which I know can affect the movement.


----------



## Thunder737

Thunder737 said:


> Hi Pun -
> 
> Thanks very much for your response. I wanted to try one more thing so the other day, I manually wound the watch by by turning the crown about 90 times (as I was under the impression that 40 times was not enough for this watch). Good news is that it has been about 36 hours and the watch is still going - I will update later today to see if it reaches the full 42 hours.
> 
> I guess this means that hopefully there is nothing wrong with the watch but rather that this model requires more turns of the crown when fully winding. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Based on my research online, it looks like 30-40 winds is sufficient for most models.
> 
> One other question I have is in terms of accuracy - does this model need to be worn consistently to see the best possible accuracy? For this "test" I simply wound it by the crown and left it sitting for 36 hours. I checked after 24 hours and it was about 4 seconds fast, and at 36 hours it is about 10 seconds slow. Meaning over the last 12 hours, it has lost about 14 seconds. Is that normal?
> 
> For context, I tried leaving it in different positions (dial up, crown down, crown up) - but perhaps I should have left it in one place. It was also a bit cold, which I know can affect the movement.


Update - The watch ended up stopping right around 36 hours. Assuming there is nothing wrong, that would mean this watch would need close to 110-120 turns to reach full wind. Could there be some mechanical issue that causes this?

Also, I am concerned this also means that the rotor which winds the watch automatically is less efficient as well, but of course that's a bit hard to measure.


----------



## Pun

Thunder737 said:


> Thunder737 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pun -
> 
> Thanks very much for your response. I wanted to try one more thing so the other day, I manually wound the watch by by turning the crown about 90 times (as I was under the impression that 40 times was not enough for this watch). Good news is that it has been about 36 hours and the watch is still going - I will update later today to see if it reaches the full 42 hours.
> 
> I guess this means that hopefully there is nothing wrong with the watch but rather that this model requires more turns of the crown when fully winding. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Based on my research online, it looks like 30-40 winds is sufficient for most models.
> 
> One other question I have is in terms of accuracy - does this model need to be worn consistently to see the best possible accuracy? For this "test" I simply wound it by the crown and left it sitting for 36 hours. I checked after 24 hours and it was about 4 seconds fast, and at 36 hours it is about 10 seconds slow. Meaning over the last 12 hours, it has lost about 14 seconds. Is that normal?
> 
> For context, I tried leaving it in different positions (dial up, crown down, crown up) - but perhaps I should have left it in one place. It was also a bit cold, which I know can affect the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Update - The watch ended up stopping right around 36 hours. Assuming there is nothing wrong, that would mean this watch would need close to 110-120 turns to reach full wind. Could there be some mechanical issue that causes this?
> 
> Also, I am concerned this also means that the rotor which winds the watch automatically is less efficient as well, but of course that's a bit hard to measure.
Click to expand...

Dear friend, my sincere suggestion is to wear your splendid watch for a week on regular basis and then check the power reserve and accuracy. 
I've a Santos Medium 2018 and it's just fine. In fact I've not checked it's power reserve but it's accuracy is around +10-15 seconds per week. 
Initially I used to be very finicky about power reserve and accuracy of all my new mechanical watches but after more than 10 years into this hobby I realised that these are indeed very beautiful pieces of mechanical engineering that meets definition of art. They must be enjoyed as they are, a wonderful human excellence. 
If we are very particular about timing and accuracy, we can always buy a HAQ quartz watch with an accuracy of +_10 seconds per year! 
I hope you enjoy you Cartier in good health.


----------



## RobbyCC

Thunder737 said:


> Update - The watch ended up stopping right around 36 hours. Assuming there is nothing wrong, that would mean this watch would need close to 110-120 turns to reach full wind. Could there be some mechanical issue that causes this?
> 
> Also, I am concerned this also means that the rotor which winds the watch automatically is less efficient as well, but of course that's a bit hard to measure.


My rule of thumb, over many many watches, is that one winding (not a full turn but what would be a normal 1/2 turn while winding) equals about 1hr of reserve. Thus I'd wind a 42hr reserve watch 50 times (margin of error) to reach full power. My medium Santos, presumably not the same movement because of no date, ran 47hrs before stopping using this technique. Only a 6-8 day watch would I turn anywhere close to 100 times.

As far as accuracy, a watch can run erratically as it runs out of power, by very large amounts. As for position, only with a very good movement will the watch not run at varying gains and losses depending on position.

Here's the chart on my watch, I've measured F(ace) up, and at the 4 rotations, and back to F(ace) up to double check. From Time 0 (first readings on timegrapher), to Minutes (5 min, to see how much the initial settles), to Hours (1-3 hours, to see what happens over time), to Overnight (an 8+ hr run, as if you'd put the watch down to sleep or taken it off for awhile). You can look at the numbers for yourself and see that overall accuracy is a combination of not only adjusting the movement using the most relevant positions of the user (F, 6, 9), but knowing whether it gains or loses overall, and using the Overnight position to balance the discrepancy.


----------



## machlo

I'm really close to pull the trigger on buying Santos de Cartier medium size and I noticed today that there are two references that looks identical:
- WSSA0010 - I reckon it's a first reference number from medium sized santos de cartier,
- WSSA0029 - new reference, I guess introduced in 2020.

Does anybody know why they changed reference number? I asked Cartier on a web chat, but they assured it's an identical watch and they couldn't explain why there's a new number, giving only answer it's probably caused by internal purposes.
Anyone?


----------



## Thunder737

machlo said:


> I'm really close to pull the trigger on buying Santos de Cartier medium size and I noticed today that there are two references that looks identical:
> - WSSA0010 - I reckon it's a first reference number from medium sized santos de cartier,
> - WSSA0029 - new reference, I guess introduced in 2020.
> 
> Does anybody know why they changed reference number? I asked Cartier on a web chat, but they assured it's an identical watch and they couldn't explain why there's a new number, giving only answer it's probably caused by internal purposes.
> Anyone?


Hi Machlo -

I bought the large version and encountered a similar situation (my reference is WSSA0018, whereas the original reference is WSSA0009).

I got the same response from Cartier, but turns out the only difference is related to the secondary tan leather strap they provide.

I believe both the strap and buckle are different but I'm not sure exactly how.

On the bracelet though, the watch would be completely identical.


----------



## machlo

Thunder737, can you post a photo of the clasp? It's quite hard to find current photos of the new reference.


----------



## machlo

It looks like they changed clasp quite significantly.
From jomashop:
Old references (WSSA0010 and WSSA0009):









New ones (WSSA0029 and WSSA0018):


----------



## machlo

Just noticed what actually changed.
On the old clasp you were able to adjust length of both parts of the strap. On a new clasp and strap, one part has springbar and length is fixed. You can only adjust length of the other part of the strap with the holes.
They also added release buttons in the clasp.
All in all, it seems to me the new clasp it's not an upgrade in any way and it's probably less comfortable than the previous which has better adjustment possibilities.


----------



## DareMightyThings

A couple more observations, as I just received my Santos with the older style clasp.

*OId Style Clasp (2018-2019?)*


[-] Butterfly portion of the deployant is wide, flat and dull. It appear to be stamped. It's two wide pieces that fold over each other.
[-] No release button for clasp. Frankly, the clasp mechanism is a little bit of a pain. Pretty stiff to fasten and unfasten
[-] Adjusting the strap requires sliding it through a snug part of the clasp, which may damage the strap over time from rubbing
[+] Infinite adjustability of strap
[+] No holes at all on either side of the strap. I actually love this, since I think it makes the straps appear much cleaner (more of a leather bracelet, like you'd expect from Cartier).
[+] No tools required to switch clasp to a new strap

*New Style Clasp (2020?-)*

(I don't have one of these in person, just going from what's in the photos and prior posts)

[+] Butterfly portion of the deployant has two bars on one side, and a single bar on the other than folds into the middle of the two bars on the other side when closed. It looks more elegant to me than the older style, at least from photos.
[+] Release button and spring bar to make it easier to open and close the clasp.
[+] Less likelihood of damaging the strap from rubbing on the clasp when adjusting.
[-] Holes on one half of the strap, and a spring bar on the other half to which the clasps attaches.
[-] Less adjustability, limited to spacing of holes on strap
[?] Possibly requires tools to move clasp to a new strap (not sure, it's possible they use a quick release spring bar where the strap attaches to the clasp as well)
Of note, it looks like the two strap and clasp options are NOT compatible. You have to use the old clasp with the old straps, and vice-versa.


----------



## monsters

machlo said:


> Just noticed what actually changed.
> On the old clasp you were able to adjust length of both parts of the strap. On a new clasp and strap, one part has springbar and length is fixed. You can only adjust length of the other part of the strap with the holes.
> They also added release buttons in the clasp.
> All in all, it seems to me the new clasp it's not an upgrade in any way and it's probably less comfortable than the previous which has better adjustment possibilities.





DareMightyThings said:


> A couple more observations, as I just received my Santos with the older style clasp.
> 
> *OId Style Clasp (2018-2019?)*
> 
> 
> [-] Butterfly portion of the deployant is wide, flat and dull. It appear to be stamped. It's two wide pieces that fold over each other.
> [-] No release button for clasp. Frankly, the clasp mechanism is a little bit of a pain. Pretty stiff to fasten and unfasten
> [-] Adjusting the strap requires sliding it through a snug part of the clasp, which may damage the strap over time from rubbing
> [+] Infinite adjustability of strap
> [+] No holes at all on either side of the strap. I actually love this, since I think it makes the straps appear much cleaner (more of a leather bracelet, like you'd expect from Cartier).
> [+] No tools required to switch clasp to a new strap
> *New Style Clasp (2020?-)*
> 
> (I don't have one of these in person, just going from what's in the photos and prior posts)
> 
> [+] Butterfly portion of the deployant has two bars on one side, and a single bar on the other than folds into the middle of the two bars on the other side when closed. It looks more elegant to me than the older style, at least from photos.
> [+] Release button and spring bar to make it easier to open and close the clasp.
> [+] Less likelihood of damaging the strap from rubbing on the clasp when adjusting.
> [-] Holes on one half of the strap, and a spring bar on the other half to which the clasps attaches.
> [-] Less adjustability, limited to spacing of holes on strap
> [?] Possibly requires tools to move clasp to a new strap (not sure, it's possible they use a quick release spring bar where the strap attaches to the clasp as well)
> Of note, it looks like the two strap and clasp options are NOT compatible. You have to use the old clasp with the old straps, and vice-versa.


Thanks for the info. It seems like a case of "fixing what ain't broke".

They probably thought that the pushbutton release was a more elegant solution more fitting of an upscale watch. However, the traditional Cartier clasp was a classic, and although it was an absolute pain to size the straps on both ends, I appreciated the ability to adjust both ends (I like my 6 o clock significantly shorter than my 12 o clock side). Mine should be coming in soon from a trusted forum seller - part of me hopes that I get the older model!


----------



## nandosperiperi

Question for potential buyers/already owners: has the durability (especially in terms of long term reliability/durability) of the quickswitch system ever been a concern for you? The large Santos has been at the top of my list and I'm getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger, but this has been one thing that's been on my mind, especially considering that this is something I would hopefully be wearing for decades to come (knock on wood). Traditional springbars have been around for a long time and I think we can all agree they're quite reliable. And they have the big advantage of being easily replaceable, so if say you have an old watch and you're ever worried about the springbar potentially failing, just pop in new ones and you're good to go.

I'm not too concerned about the inability to use aftermarket straps on the Santos, I think it looks best on the bracelet so that's probably how I would wear it 99% of the time. I'm concerned though, about whether the mechanism will stand the test of time; if it fails at any point outside the warranty period, it seems like it would be a fairly hefty repair (potentially replacing the bracelet or case altogether?). I was curious to see if others have given any thought to this?

p.s. I think the question can similarly apply to the Smartlink technology that's used for tool-less adjusting of the bracelet links


----------



## Pun

Many high-end brands are coming up with similar strap/bracelet change system. They ought to be reliable and robust only then they are going with them. 
In any case buying a luxury watch entails some expenditure if worn regularly and that's taken care by the brand. I don't see this mechanism will be more troublesome than what other high-end watch maintenance calls for....


----------



## Thunder737

nandosperiperi said:


> Question for potential buyers/already owners: has the durability (especially in terms of long term reliability/durability) of the quickswitch system ever been a concern for you? The large Santos has been at the top of my list and I'm getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger, but this has been one thing that's been on my mind, especially considering that this is something I would hopefully be wearing for decades to come (knock on wood). Traditional springbars have been around for a long time and I think we can all agree they're quite reliable. And they have the big advantage of being easily replaceable, so if say you have an old watch and you're ever worried about the springbar potentially failing, just pop in new ones and you're good to go.
> 
> I'm not too concerned about the inability to use aftermarket straps on the Santos, I think it looks best on the bracelet so that's probably how I would wear it 99% of the time. I'm concerned though, about whether the mechanism will stand the test of time; if it fails at any point outside the warranty period, it seems like it would be a fairly hefty repair (potentially replacing the bracelet or case altogether?). I was curious to see if others have given any thought to this?
> 
> p.s. I think the question can similarly apply to the Smartlink technology that's used for tool-less adjusting of the bracelet links


I see where you're coming from, but personally would not be concerned. The quickswitch system feels very well made - there's virtually no give at all once you have the bracelet on. Of course, only time will tell as none of us have had the watch for more than a couple of years, so I suppose after 10+ years of constantly switching between the bracelet and the strap it may one day become compromised... but I wouldn't let that keep you from buying it. I own the large model myself and LOVE it.


----------



## DareMightyThings

nandosperiperi said:


> Question for potential buyers/already owners: has the durability (especially in terms of long term reliability/durability) of the quickswitch system ever been a concern for you? The large Santos has been at the top of my list and I'm getting closer and closer to pulling the trigger, but this has been one thing that's been on my mind, especially considering that this is something I would hopefully be wearing for decades to come (knock on wood). Traditional springbars have been around for a long time and I think we can all agree they're quite reliable. And they have the big advantage of being easily replaceable, so if say you have an old watch and you're ever worried about the springbar potentially failing, just pop in new ones and you're good to go.
> 
> I'm not too concerned about the inability to use aftermarket straps on the Santos, I think it looks best on the bracelet so that's probably how I would wear it 99% of the time. I'm concerned though, about whether the mechanism will stand the test of time; if it fails at any point outside the warranty period, it seems like it would be a fairly hefty repair (potentially replacing the bracelet or case altogether?). I was curious to see if others have given any thought to this?
> 
> p.s. I think the question can similarly apply to the Smartlink technology that's used for tool-less adjusting of the bracelet links


I'm not any more worried about the quickswitch than I would be of the spring on the bracelets deployant. Which is to say, not at all.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaswirl

Not sure if it’s my imagination, but the large steel Santos seems to be getting a bit more expensive on the grey market. Several of the large Grey dealers have bumped up their pricing to just below msrp whereas they used to have a more healthy discount a few months ago. A well known trusted seller had one above retail, and it was gone in a few days. Any one else noticing this?


----------



## nandosperiperi

DareMightyThings said:


> I'm not any more worried about the quickswitch than I would be of the spring on the bracelets deployant. Which is to say, not at all.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk





Thunder737 said:


> I see where you're coming from, but personally would not be concerned. The quickswitch system feels very well made - there's virtually no give at all once you have the bracelet on. Of course, only time will tell as none of us have had the watch for more than a couple of years, so I suppose after 10+ years of constantly switching between the bracelet and the strap it may one day become compromised... but I wouldn't let that keep you from buying it. I own the large model myself and LOVE it.


Thank you for the replies. The rational part of my brain knows that they wouldn't put in a mechanism if they thought it would be prone to failure (seeing as how it's the connection point that's keeping the watch from flying off your wrist). And especially now that they're extending their warranty to 8 years, they'd really be shooting themselves in the foot if this started failing with a few years of usage. I've tried the watch on a couple of times but never got a chance to actually play around with the mechanism, good to hear that it feels sturdy.

At the beginning of the year, my plan was to wait out to see what came out of Baselworld (just in case something else intriguing came out), then go to my local Cartier Boutique/ADs to purchase the watch. Now that COVID's happening, I figured I would try to figure out a purchase remotely, so I hope I'm not going against forum rules with this (if I am please do let me know): from some of the other threads I've seen, it seems like it's okay to exchange info on ADs and what folks ended up paying for their pieces as long as it's done through PMs. In which case, I would appreciate if anyone would be willing to send me a message on which AD they purchase their Santos from and if they were able to figure out any kind of discounts for their piece. Thank you.


----------

